# Ma le donne che hanno un amante fanno l'amore anche con il marito?



## Non Registrato (3 Febbraio 2012)

Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


Una sola cosa.
Vuoi essere un bravo amico del cuore?
Non inficiarti della sua vita sessuale.
Sono cose loro.

Che non ti capiti come eh?
A mezzogiorno feci una trombatina con mia moglie...
Ma siccome sono un maiale evitai di lavarmi eh?

fatalità al pomeriggio mi chiama un'amica...dai vieni che facciamo qui e là su e giù...

E io ma porc...piove sempre sul bagnato...
Mesi di astinenza e poi mi vogliono tutte allo stesso giorno...

E sta qua...sente qualcosa eh?
Mi fa...
Ma non avrai fatto sesso con qualcun altra eh?

E io nooooooooooooooooooooooo...sarebbe tradirti no?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Febbraio 2012)

*non ho mai chiesto*

effettivamente non ho mai chiesto...come a schermare la nostra relazione dagli influssi dell'altra...poi certo ogni tanto lei fa la tiritera su qualche litigio avuto tra loro..ma ho sempre cercato di chiudere veloce il tema senza esprimere giudizi o commenti. ...però questo pensiero che affiora mi fastidia non poco...quello che vorrei sentire nel mio misero ego è che NO, lei si rifiuta sempre...e che io sono l'unico corpo che tocca. Forse sono gretto...però mi sento un pò così...sarà gelosia..gelosia sana o malsana? E le altre donne che hanno un amante...come va l'intimità con il marito?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> effettivamente non ho mai chiesto...come a schermare la nostra relazione dagli influssi dell'altra...poi certo ogni tanto lei fa la tiritera su qualche litigio avuto tra loro..ma ho sempre cercato di chiudere veloce il tema senza esprimere giudizi o commenti. ...però questo pensiero che affiora mi fastidia non poco...quello che vorrei sentire nel mio misero ego è che NO, lei si rifiuta sempre...e che io sono l'unico corpo che tocca. Forse sono gretto...però mi sento un pò così...sarà gelosia..gelosia sana o malsana? E le altre donne che hanno un amante...come va l'intimità con il marito?


Si evince questo.
Sei un pessimo amico del cuore.
Lasciala.


----------



## stellina (3 Febbraio 2012)

ti ribalto la domanda. tu sei sposato? se sì lo fai con tua moglie?


----------



## Non Registrata (3 Febbraio 2012)

*A gonfie vele, un successone*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> E le altre donne che hanno un amante...come va l'intimità con il marito?


... di giorno l'amante ma la notte eh eh eh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rgeWCTlLQ4&feature=related


----------



## stellina (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si evince questo.
> Sei un pessimo amico del cuore.
> Lasciala.


ma daiiii conteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! magari lui è preso di lei, magari è un po' che va avanti la storia ed è normale che lui abbia questi pensieri!!!


----------



## Carola (3 Febbraio 2012)

ti sei sposato scusa? e se si con tua moglie lo fai?
ogniq nt vedi la tua amante scusa e la senti?


----------



## ariel (3 Febbraio 2012)

sai pensavo che solo ha noi donne venissero questi pensieri...mi spiego..ho iniziato da poco una relazione con un uomo sposato(anche io lo sono) e inizzialmente non volevo lasciarmi andare propio per questo pensiero.propio perchè mi dava un enorme fastidio il fatto che lo facesse con entranbe...voi direste: bè anche tu! lo sò ma era piu forte di me..poi mi sono lasciata andare...e non dico che non ci penso piu però diciamo che me ne sono fatta una ragione.........il sesso con mio marito?secondo me ora và meglio.....


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Febbraio 2012)

*no, non sposato*

no, non sono sposato. e...no...non ho altre donne...sono ormai diversi mesi che ci frequentiamo


----------



## Tubarao (3 Febbraio 2012)

Ma è meglio andare in pensione con una pensione sola o con due pensioni ?


----------



## JON (3 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


Bello, meno bello....dipenderà dai casi no?

Penso però che lo si faccia anche per non instillare il dubbio che si stia tradendo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Bello, meno bello....dipenderà dai casi no?
> 
> *Penso però che lo si faccia anche per non instillare il dubbio che si stia tradendo*.


Non sono d'accordo. Quando ho tradito mio marito ho continuato a fare l'amore con lui non certo per non innescare dubbi ma solo perchè mi piaceva farlo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, non sono sposato. e...no...non ho altre donne...sono ormai diversi mesi che ci frequentiamo


Ah tutto si spiega allora!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Febbraio 2012)

*si*

ma...a chi si pensa...con chi si sta mentre lo si fa...con l'amante...con il marito...con delle fantasie...certo, varrà anche quando fa l'amore con me...?


----------



## JON (3 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Quando ho tradito mio marito ho continuato a fare l'amore con lui non certo per non innescare dubbi ma solo perchè mi piaceva farlo


Brutta cosa lo so....ma è anche, e solo, una eventualità.


----------



## ariel (3 Febbraio 2012)

pensi a ciò che ti fà piu stare bene in quel momento...


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una sola cosa.
> Vuoi essere un bravo amico del cuore?
> Non inficiarti della sua vita sessuale.
> Sono cose loro.
> ...


ma che schifo.


----------



## EWY (3 Febbraio 2012)

*..*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma...a chi si pensa...con chi si sta mentre lo si fa...con l'amante...con il marito...con delle fantasie...certo, varrà anche quando fa l'amore con me...?


Ti stai ponendo troppe domande, sei cotto di lei amico, di solito sono loro ad essere gelose della moglie e quando accade la storia segna la fine. Se ti scopi la moglie di un'altro cosa pretendi? Se tieni a lei accetta anche questa eventualita' e non essere troppo soffocante....potrebbe mollarti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

no, siccome sono basita.

oltre all'assenza del preservativo come prevenzione contro le malattie avendo una vita "divertente" si arriva a non lavarsi?
ma stiamo veramente scherzando?


----------



## Niko74 (3 Febbraio 2012)

Penso di si in genere che lo facciano. Mia moglie lo faceva prima di essere scoperta..poi ci son stati dei problemi.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


solitamente, per esperienza diretta ma anche raccontate da altri, sopratutto all'inizio quando la storiella è solo passione aumenta vertiginosamente anche il sesso con marito/moglie...ovviamente ammesso che tra i due le cose vadano bene, perchè se parliamo di matrimonio in piena crisi è diverso...

ma nella situazione normale, più trombi l'amante più trombi chi hai a casa

poi se ci si lega con l'amante, nascono sentimenti e si va oltre la sola passione sessuale, si comincia ad avvertire un po' di non vorrei dire fastidio ma quasi un senso di colpa...come se l'amante diventasse la compagna e viceversa...

di sicuro scordiamoci che in un anno marito e moglie non lo facciano mai...se è così sono da psicanalisi e dovrebbero divorziare immediatamente...
...MEGLIO UN MATRIMONIO IN FORTE CRISI SENTIMENTALE CHE UN MATRIMONIO SENZA SESSO!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


Personalmente, ogni volta che ho tradito, il sesso con gli ufficiali era migliore. E non mi è mai venuto in mente di chiedere come se la passavano sessualmente con le loro tipe...Le fidanzate/mogli sono un pianeta a se.
Io preferisco stare nel mio!


----------



## lupina (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una sola cosa.
> Vuoi essere un bravo amico del cuore?
> Non inficiarti della sua vita sessuale.
> Sono cose loro.
> ...





ma passarti eventuali malattie veneree siiiiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (3 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


Sì, io ho sempre avuto rapporti con mio marito (ottimi e frequenti) anche in corrispondenza di relazioni extraconiugali.

In certi casi è capitato che fossero anche più intensi e desiderati nel momento in cui c'erano altri uomini, ma generalmente non c'è mai stata relazione tra le due cose.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che schifo.


Hai ragione!
Una vita durissima...
Nessuno è mai sprofondato nel totale squallore come me...
Tu hai toccato apici...
Io abissi...di depravazione e lussuria...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, siccome sono basita.
> 
> oltre all'assenza del preservativo come prevenzione contro le malattie avendo una vita "divertente" si arriva a non lavarsi?
> ma stiamo veramente scherzando?


?????
Ma ci vuole il preservativo per leccare eh?
Ma dove siamo?
E' che la mia barba si è impregnata di certe cose...poi l'altra mi ha baciato e mi fa...
Ma sempre di figa sai tu eh?
E io si...è il mio dopobarba...

Visto la solita che vuole squalificare i miei post...

Mai avuto problemi di malattie veneree...ma vuoi mettere?
Eh?

Se ti bacio in bocca...ti senti come un fluido che ti percorrerà tutte le vene e le arterie...e non sarai mai più la stessa!


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione!
> Una vita durissima...
> Nessuno è mai sprofondato nel totale squallore come me...
> Tu hai toccato apici...
> Io abissi...di depravazione e lussuria...


che c'entra la lussuria con la mancanza di igiene?
copula quanto vuoi ma lavati perché la vita durissima la fai passare a chi sta con te .hai ragione: sei proprio un maiale


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

lupina ha detto:


> ma passarti eventuali malattie veneree siiiiii!!!!!!!!!!


Come osi?
Mica ho rapporti occasionali eh?
Le mie amiche non hanno certe malattie eh?
Eh?
Ok va bon imparata pure questa...metti la bocca là...e ti viene che so la vaginite in bocca...capio...
Ok...se mi si caria un dente ho capito di cosa è colpa...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che c'entra la lussuria con la mancanza di igiene?
> copula quanto vuoi ma lavati perché la vita durissima la fai passare a chi sta con te .hai ragione: sei proprio un maiale


Si mi piace tanto...
Sgrunf oink...oink...

Ma scusami tanto le mie amiche si lavano eh?
Mica hanno la fritola che sa da scopeton eh?
Ma sentitela questa...

Mi piace sai sentirmi addosso che sono stato con una donna...
Spece se usa profumi del tipo paris...
No?


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mi piace tanto...
> Sgrunf oink...oink...
> 
> Ma scusami tanto le mie amiche si lavano eh?
> ...


tocca a te farti cazziare da Minerva!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

:hockey:





Tebe ha detto:


> tocca a te farti cazziare da Minerva!!!!!


oggi non gliela posso fare...passino gli errori...ma l'igiene:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :hockey:
> oggi non gliela posso fare...passino gli errori...ma l'igiene:unhappy:


Va ben dai...promesso pur di avere un bacio da te...mi lavo la bocca con intima di karinzia...te va ben?
Che colpa ne ho io se con certe cose sono come un orso...con un favo di miele? Eh?
Sono un cultore appassionato no?
Un artista...
Un monaedo no?
Figaro barbiere di qualità...no?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va ben dai...promesso pur di avere *un bacio da te*...mi lavo la bocca con intima di karinzia...te va ben?
> Che colpa ne ho io se con certe cose sono come un orso...con un favo di miele? Eh?
> Sono un cultore appassionato no?
> Un artista...
> ...


 chiamate i NAS, guardia costiera, carabinieri, controllori , vigili, la russa,comandante de falco, 
anatema!:racchia:


----------



## jamesbond (3 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


Bah..... mia moglie quando aveva l'amante non faceva sesso con me.

Ora passati 4 anni ....................... è uguale 

JB


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Bah..... mia moglie quando aveva l'amante non faceva sesso con me.
> 
> Ora passati 4 anni ....................... è uguale
> 
> JB


Oddio...UAHUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAH.
Scusa....non volevo ma.....uahuahuahuahuahuah (spero tu abbia un amante..)


----------



## jamesbond (3 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> .........di sicuro scordiamoci che in un anno marito e moglie non lo facciano mai...se è così sono da psicanalisi e dovrebbero divorziare immediatamente...


E ora chi lo dice a mia moglie 



The Cheater ha detto:


> ............MEGLIO UN MATRIMONIO IN FORTE CRISI SENTIMENTALE CHE UN MATRIMONIO SENZA SESSO!!!


Sono daccordo, mia moglie no.

JB


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va ben dai...promesso pur di avere un bacio da te...mi lavo la bocca con intima di karinzia...te va ben?
> Che colpa ne ho io se con certe cose sono come un orso...con un favo di miele? Eh?
> Sono un cultore appassionato no?
> Un artista...
> ...


Dai Min...l' ommo a' da puzzà!!! (uahuahuahuahuah!parlo io che sono praticamente sterilizzata e sterilizzo anche lui!!! Oddio...il mio futuro amante non sa di questa paturnia...speriamo si lavi...perchè se no...l'infarto glielo faccio venire io senza nemmeno scoparlo.)


----------



## jamesbond (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio...UAHUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAH.
> Scusa....non volevo ma.....uahuahuahuahuahuah (spero tu abbia un amante..)


Macchè scuse, hai ragione è tutta da ridere, solo un fesso come me.

JB

PS: non voglio un'amante, voglio un'altra vita.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiamate i NAS, guardia costiera, carabinieri, controllori , vigili, la russa,comandante de falco,
> anatema!:racchia:


Nulla possono contro di me...
Solo la figasecca mi uccide...o per meglio dire...un assorbente usato...


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Macchè scuse, hai ragione è tutta da ridere, solo un fesso come me.
> 
> JB
> 
> PS: non voglio un'amante, voglio un'altra vita.


Ma...qual'è l'impedimento? Non dirmi i figli perchè mi trasformo nell'esorcista e sbocco a fiotto sul monitor.


----------



## jamesbond (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...qual'è l'impedimento? Non dirmi i figli perchè mi trasformo nell'esorcista e sbocco a fiotto sul monitor.


No, non è per mio figlio, è solo che mi sono innamorato di un'altra anche lei sposata con figlio e alla fine lei non ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare il marito, ha preferito rinunciare alla nostra storia ...........

C'est la vie.

JB


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

*Noooooooo*



jamesbond ha detto:


> No, non è per mio figlio, è solo che mi sono innamorato di un'altra anche lei sposata con figlio e alla fine lei non ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare il marito, ha preferito rinunciare alla nostra storia ...........
> 
> C'est la vie.
> 
> JB


.....beh....ascolta. Allora sei stato tu quello più innamorato se eri pronto a fare una scelta. Da quanto è finita con madame coraggio?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

jamesbond ha detto:


> No, non è per mio figlio, è solo che mi sono innamorato di un'altra anche lei sposata con figlio e alla fine lei non ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare il marito, ha preferito rinunciare alla nostra storia ...........
> 
> C'est la vie.
> 
> JB


Ma perchè parli di coraggio? 
Uffa dai libero arbitrio...
Ha scelto quello che era meglio per lei no?
Intanto però ricorda che finchè è durata ti ha regalato momenti da sogno no?


----------



## jamesbond (4 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....beh....ascolta. Allora sei stato tu quello più innamorato se eri pronto a fare una scelta. Da quanto è finita con madame coraggio?


No, io ero/sono l'unico innamorato.

Da tre mesi, il problema è che continuo a vederla tutti i santi giorni (siamo colleghi di lavoro) hai voglia a farla passare non c'è verso, comunque la ns. storia è strana, platonica se vogliamo, tra noi non c'è mai stato nulla quindi nemmeno una storia .................

Sboccare, hai usato il termine sbocco sul monitor, sei forse delle mie parti (emilia) ???

JB


----------



## jamesbond (4 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè parli di coraggio?
> Uffa dai libero arbitrio...
> Ha scelto quello che era meglio per lei no?
> Intanto però ricorda che finchè è durata ti ha regalato momenti da sogno no?


Hai ragione Conte, libero arbitrio, anche se ho sempre avuto l'impressione che lei si costringa in quel ruolo.

Purtroppo non ho nemmeno dei bei momenti da ricordare, tra di noi a livello fisico non c'è mai stato nulla.

JB


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


Sì. Le donne fanno sesso anche col marito. C'è il rischio che finirai tradito dalla tua amante, se il sesso coniugale dovesse migliorare di poco, ma soprattutto l'affetto. Quando manca l'affetto, l'amante è più alla portata di mano


----------



## stellina (4 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì. Le donne fanno sesso anche col marito. C'è il rischio che finirai tradito dalla tua amante, se il sesso coniugale dovesse migliorare di poco, ma soprattutto l'affetto. Quando manca l'affetto, l'amante è più alla portata di mano


ci sono anche i matrimoni bianchi...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ci sono anche i matrimoni bianchi...


vero

Ma come dico sempre quello che un uomo e una donna si dicono nel letto resta nel letto...
Osserva come noi proiettiamo nella nostra mente un sacco di vita dell'altro a cui non assistiamo in diretta eh?
Tu ci sei stata con me stanotte?
Eh?
Ho scopato come un riccio o ho passato la notte piegato su un cesso a vomitare?

Di fatto solo quando due amanti vengono beccati si sa per certo che abbiano ciulato.

Infine ogni donna è un pianeta a sè no?
Ci sarà quella che ha l'amante e che non fa più sesso con il marito semplicemente perchè a suo marito non sbatte più un casso di fare l'amore con lei...e se ne frega se lei ha uno no?


----------



## Tebecheaspettalog (4 Febbraio 2012)

jamesbond ha detto:


> No, io ero/sono l'unico innamorato.
> 
> Da tre mesi, il problema è che continuo a vederla tutti i santi giorni (siamo colleghi di lavoro) hai voglia a farla passare non c'è verso, comunque la ns. storia è strana, platonica se vogliamo, tra noi non c'è mai stato nulla quindi nemmeno una storia .................
> 
> ...


No, non sono emiliana!! Credo che sbocco sia universale!
Storia platonica? le peggiori. Ci si fanno un sacco di film mentali di quello che avrebbe potuto essere. Idealizzando molto le cose. E vederla tutti i giorni non aiuta...No. Non aiuta.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2012)

Tebecheaspettalog ha detto:


> No, non sono emiliana!! Credo che sbocco sia universale!
> Storia platonica? le peggiori. Ci si fanno un sacco di film mentali di quello che avrebbe potuto essere. Idealizzando molto le cose. E vederla tutti i giorni non aiuta...No. Non aiuta.


Ma però una cosa te la dico...
Se le donne che mi piacciono sapessero che cosa faccio fare a loro nella mia mente apriti cielo eh?

Si concordo le platoniche...ti costruisci un futuro futuribile...ma che non sarà...e vai in giro per il mondo così no?

[video=youtube;-AkOumRjjQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AkOumRjjQY[/video]


----------



## Tebecheaspetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma però una cosa te la dico...
> Se le donne che mi piacciono sapessero che cosa faccio fare a loro nella mia mente apriti cielo eh?
> 
> Si concordo le platoniche...ti costruisci un futuro futuribile...ma che non sarà...e vai in giro per il mondo così no?
> ...


Esatto...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


fare l'amore con il proprio uomo, marito o convivente che sia è molto più bello che con l'amante ..... non per nulla  l'altro è amante, non il proprio uomo ufficiale.
e noi donne in genere facciamo l'amore con il marito e diciamo all'amante che ovvio non lo facciamo.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> effettivamente non ho mai chiesto...come a schermare la nostra relazione dagli influssi dell'altra...poi certo ogni tanto lei fa la tiritera su qualche litigio avuto tra loro..ma ho sempre cercato di chiudere veloce il tema senza esprimere giudizi o commenti. ...però questo pensiero che affiora mi fastidia non poco...quello che vorrei sentire nel mio misero ego è che NO, lei si rifiuta sempre...e che io sono l'unico corpo che tocca. Forse sono gretto...però mi sento un pò così...sarà gelosia..gelosia sana o malsana? E le altre donne che hanno un amante...come va l'intimità con il marito?



l'amante rilassa e quando si torna a casa con il marito lo si fa meglio.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma...a chi si pensa...con chi si sta mentre lo si fa...con l'amante...con il marito...con delle fantasie...certo, varrà anche quando fa l'amore con me...?



mentre lo si fa con il marito si pensa al marito, noi donne non abbiamo dicotomie mentali. ed è bello così.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, siccome sono basita.
> 
> oltre all'assenza del preservativo come prevenzione contro le malattie avendo una vita "divertente" si arriva a non lavarsi?
> ma stiamo veramente scherzando?



questa è la principale trasgressione.... moooolto praticata da noi uomini.......


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ?????
> Ma ci vuole il preservativo per leccare eh?
> Ma dove siamo?
> E' che la mia barba si è impregnata di certe cose...poi l'altra mi ha baciato e mi fa...
> ...



ah ah ah......sei troppo forte conte.... questo è il miglior post degli ultimi anni ah ah ah


----------



## Hirohito (4 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questa è la principale trasgressione.... moooolto praticata da noi uomini.......


Ma che schifo.. Come uomo mi dissocio totalmente. Ma dove la vedete, sta trasgressione ?
Questo si chiama puzzare come un cadavere....


----------



## Sabina_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fare l'amore con il proprio uomo, marito o convivente che sia è molto più bello che con l'amante ..... non per nulla  l'altro è amante, non il proprio uomo ufficiale.
> e noi donne in genere facciamo l'amore con il marito e diciamo all'amante che ovvio non lo facciamo.


Ah ah ah 
Ragazze, vedete di non parlare a nome di tutta la categoria almeno! Ma a che vi serve l'amante mi domando allora? La vedo ancor più una mancanza di rispetto e amore nei riguardi dei vostri compagni/mariti.

Il mio amante mi fa godere come non ha mai fatto nessuno, con lui ho riscoperto la mia sessualità e non solo 
E poi non gli racconto palle, a che pro?


----------



## Sabina_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mentre lo si fa con il marito si pensa al marito, noi donne non abbiamo dicotomie mentali. ed è bello così.


O sei un uomo o non hai mai avuto un amante....


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ah ah ah
> Ragazze, vedete di non parlare a nome di tutta la categoria almeno! *Ma a che vi serve l'amante mi domando allora*? La vedo ancor più una mancanza di rispetto e amore nei riguardi dei vostri compagni/mariti.
> 
> *Il mio amante mi fa godere come non ha mai fatto nessuno, con lui ho riscoperto la mia sessualità e non solo *
> E poi non gli racconto palle, a che pro?


e il marito a che *serve *, a tenere i tuoi figli quando hai un appuntamento con l'amante?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> O sei un uomo o non hai mai avuto un amante....


Su questo non sono d'accordo. Non ho mai fatto l'amore con mio marito pensando alk'amante...quando ero con kui ero von lui altrimenti non ci avrei fatto sesso.


----------



## Hirohito (4 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo. Non ho mai fatto l'amore con mio marito pensando alk'amante...quando ero con kui ero von lui altrimenti non ci avrei fatto sesso.


Fare sesso con soddisfazione comporta il “sentire” ilpartner, condividere le sensazioni, il desiderio. Dunque in linea di massima sono d’accordo con te.
Può però essere capitato di aver fatto sesso per altre ragioni.In situazioni diverse. E lì la mente vaga dappertutto...  Certo, riguarda per lo più i singles, o coloro che sisentono tali a prescindere. Sesso senza coinvolgimento di alcun genere.


----------



## Sabina_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo. Non ho mai fatto l'amore con mio marito pensando alk'amante...quando ero con kui ero von lui altrimenti non ci avrei fatto sesso.


Non ho detto il contrario, mi dava impressione che chi scrivesse blefasse.
Comunque Farfalla quello che non sono mai riuscita a capire di te, visto che hai sempre dichiarato di amare tuo marito, e' come tu abbia potuto tradirlo per due anni, e chissà per quanto altro tempo se non fosse insorta quella cosa. Io non riuscirei a tradire la persona che amo, per un periodo cosi' lungo poi. Sicuramente quando una cosa dura così a lungo ci manca qualcosa di importante, a prescindere se si ami o meno marito o amante.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non ho detto il contrario, mi dava impressione che chi scrivesse blefasse.
> Comunque Farfalla quello che non sono mai riuscita a capire di te, visto che hai sempre dichiarato di amare tuo marito, e' come tu abbia potuto tradirlo per due anni, e chissà per quanto altro tempo se non fosse insorta quella cosa. Io non riuscirei a tradire la persona che amo, per un periodo cosi' lungo poi. Sicuramente quando una cosa dura così a lungo ci manca qualcosa di importante, a prescindere se si ami o meno marito o amante.


Sicuramente qualcosa mancava e manca ancora adesso...quello che provo per mio marito era indubiamente piú forte e diverso da quello che provavo per l'amante.  Pribabilmente siamo diverse nemmeno io riesco a xapire come si faccia ad amare un uomo e a non voler condividere la vita con lui..


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non ho detto il contrario, mi dava impressione che chi scrivesse blefasse.
> Comunque Farfalla quello che non sono mai riuscita a capire di te, visto che hai sempre dichiarato di amare tuo marito, e' come tu abbia potuto tradirlo per due anni, e chissà per quanto altro tempo se non fosse insorta quella cosa. Io non riuscirei a tradire la persona che amo, per un periodo cosi' lungo poi. Sicuramente quando una cosa dura così a lungo ci manca qualcosa di importante, a prescindere se si ami o meno marito o amante.


Appunto non quando si tratta del proprio compagno. Giá tradire non é il massimo ma se devo fare l'amore con mio marito e pensare di stare con un altro allora é proprioil caso di chiudere


----------



## Sabina_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente qualcosa mancava e manca ancora adesso...quello che provo per mio marito era indubiamente piú forte e diverso da quello che provavo per l'amante.  Pribabilmente siamo diverse nemmeno io riesco a xapire come si faccia ad amare un uomo e a non voler condividere la vita con lui..


Non credo di aver mai scritto proprio questo, perché il desiderio c'è sempre stato in entrambi e con il tempo e' aumentato. Se non lo realizziamo subito ci sono delle motivazioni importanti.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non credo di aver mai scritto proprio questo, perché il desiderio c'è sempre stato in entrambi e con il tempo e' aumentato. Se non lo realizziamo subito ci sono delle motivazioni importanti.


hai ragione non hai mai detto di non volerlo, non l'hai fatto. Le motivazioni non le discuto ci mancherebbe resto dell'idea che se fosse a ore vero Avreste trovato una soluzione o almeno avreste msso al corrente i vostri compagni che amate un'altra persona ma per questo e quel motivo avete deciso di rimanere in famiglia. Condivise le motivazioni e d'accordo con loro nessuno a re be da sindacare. Un esempio Stellina o il conte stesso. Io e te invece abbiamo preferito lavorare nell'ombra perché fondamentalmente ci manca il coraggio. Ma io non amavo l'altro


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, siccome sono basita.
> 
> oltre all'assenza del preservativo come prevenzione contro le malattie avendo una vita "divertente" si arriva a non lavarsi?
> ma stiamo veramente scherzando?


Beh, io ieri pomeriggio mi sono visto per la solita oretta con la mia amante numero 2 (cioè non l'amante ufficiale, la numero 1) e sapevamo cheee......si insomma.......c'era il semaforo rosso! Solo che dopo una certa..ehm...pratica orale, non ho più resistito e BUMMMMMMMM.
Farò schifo? :fischio:


----------



## elena_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non ho detto il contrario, mi dava impressione che chi scrivesse blefasse.
> Comunque Farfalla quello che non sono mai riuscita a capire di te, visto che hai sempre dichiarato di amare tuo marito, e' come tu abbia potuto tradirlo per due anni, e chissà per quanto altro tempo se non fosse insorta quella cosa. Io non riuscirei a tradire la persona che amo, per un periodo cosi' lungo poi. Sicuramente quando una cosa dura così a lungo ci manca qualcosa di importante, a prescindere se si ami o meno marito o amante.


si evince che tu non ami tuo marito
perché se non ricordo male non sei così lontana dalla soglia dei due anni

ma mi viene una riflessione
le motivazioni che spingono a restare in queste relazioni clandestine a lungo termine
vale a dire le sensazioni e i sentimenti che si provano
desiderio, affinità, complicità, attrazione, condivisione, affetto, fiducia, eccetera...per non usare le parole "amicizia" e "amore"
mi sembrano le stesse sensazioni, le stesse motivazioni che hanno portato a scegliere la persona che oggi è il marito o il compagno


----------



## stellinax (4 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> hai ragione non hai mai detto di non volerlo, non l'hai fatto. Le motivazioni non le discuto ci mancherebbe resto dell'idea che se fosse a ore vero Avreste trovato una soluzione o almeno avreste msso al corrente i vostri compagni che amate un'altra persona ma per questo e quel motivo avete deciso di rimanere in famiglia. Condivise le motivazioni e d'accordo con loro nessuno a re be da sindacare. Un esempio Stellina o il conte stesso. Io e te invece abbiamo preferito lavorare nell'ombra perché fondamentalmente ci manca il coraggio. Ma io non amavo l'altro


vorrei chiarire che mio marito ha negato di avere un'amante ma ce l'ha per svariati indizi...io capito il tutto ne ho parlato con lui e gli ho spiegato il mio punto di vista e lui lo ha sposato (permettetemi la battutaccia!!!!!). quindi lui non dice e io non chiedo. per il mio amante che è arrivato temporalmente dopo la situazione sopra descritta lui non chiede...vorrei essere chiara mio marito se ne frega di quello che faccio!
comunque qui non si tratta di avere o meno coraggio ci ricollleghiamo al 3d del dirlo a non dirlo al tradito....
stellina


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> si evince che tu non ami tuo marito
> perché se non ricordo male non sei così lontana dalla soglia dei due anni
> 
> ma mi viene una riflessione
> ...


elena scusa se mi permetto ma sei un'amante? non ho trovato la tua storia ma da quello che leggo devi essere molto in pena per le scelte che sta facendo l'uomo che ami... se mi sono sbagliata perdonami non vuole essere un accusa ma vorrei capire da che punto di vista tu possa vedere le cose. un abbraccio
stellina


----------



## Sabina_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> hai ragione non hai mai detto di non volerlo, non l'hai fatto. Le motivazioni non le discuto ci mancherebbe resto dell'idea che se fosse a ore vero Avreste trovato una soluzione o almeno avreste msso al corrente i vostri compagni che amate un'altra persona ma per questo e quel motivo avete deciso di rimanere in famiglia. Condivise le motivazioni e d'accordo con loro nessuno a re be da sindacare. Un esempio Stellina o il conte stesso. Io e te invece abbiamo preferito lavorare nell'ombra perché fondamentalmente ci manca il coraggio. Ma io non amavo l'altro


A me non manca il coraggio. 
Ognuno ha una storia diversa, tu non conosci la mia anche se qualcosa di striscio lo sai. Non mi interessa giustificarmi perché so da me che non ci sono giustificazioni. Non ho scusanti. Ma il problema non e' il coraggio. 
Comunque i nostri compagni non sono stupidi... forse a volte per qualcuno e' meglio chiudere entrambi gli occhi... e tenerli ben serrati...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, non sono sposato. e...no...non ho altre donne...sono ormai diversi mesi che ci frequentiamo


Comprendo a pieno il tuo problema xk ank io (donna) mi sono trovata e ora sto uscendo da questa situazione comunque sia capisco che è lacerante....Soprattutto all'inizio...poi sembrerà passare...ma i pensieri torneranno a tormentarti...vuoi un consiglio lascia perdere tutto scappa finché sei in tempo....


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Febbraio 2012)

*quadro un pò triste*

si...anch'io...inizio ad essere in confusione.....e quando mi succede...magari mi ritiro...?dopo mesi di puro godimento...dev ora pagare un prezzo...è inevitabile...?...c'è chi dice che con le donne ...proprio,....non ci azzecco..





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comprendo a pieno il tuo problema xk ank io (donna) mi sono trovata e ora sto uscendo da questa situazione comunque sia capisco che è lacerante....Soprattutto all'inizio...poi sembrerà passare...ma i pensieri torneranno a tormentarti...vuoi un consiglio lascia perdere tutto scappa finché sei in tempo....


----------



## Sabina_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> si evince che tu non ami tuo marito
> perché se non ricordo male non sei così lontana dalla soglia dei due anni
> 
> ma mi viene una riflessione
> ...


Per ciò che riguarda le motivazioni credo di si... 
Ricordi esattamente, sono quasi due anni, e ripeterlo ad alta voce fa un certo effetto anche a me. La nostra relazione in questo tempo e' cresciuta, perché come immagino saprai quando due amanti si amano non e' una passeggiata, anche se da fuori si pensa ad un rapporto "idealistico e protetto". Non e' così....
Io ho cominciato da alcuni mesi un percorso che mi porta ad un viaggio all'interno e al passato di me stessa che mi ha fatto capire molte cose e che ho appena iniziato. 
A mio marito voglio un bene immenso...


----------



## elena_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> elena scusa se mi permetto ma sei un'amante? non ho trovato la tua storia ma da quello che leggo devi essere molto in pena per le scelte che sta facendo l'uomo che ami... se mi sono sbagliata perdonami non vuole essere un accusa ma vorrei capire da che punto di vista tu possa vedere le cose. un abbraccio
> stellina


sono un'amante e sono single
tre anni fa ho lasciato il mio compagno storico perché ho intrapreso questa relazione
la mia storia è scritta qua e là
non sono in pena, sono coerente con me stessa e con le mie scelte e se tornassi indietro le rifarei
vedo le cose dal punto di vista di chi ama e aspetta e ha paura 


P.S. ma se sei Stellina, perché scrivi da non registrata?


----------



## elena_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Per ciò che riguarda le motivazioni credo di si...
> Ricordi esattamente, sono quasi due anni, e ripeterlo ad alta voce fa un certo effetto anche a me. La nostra relazione in questo tempo e' cresciuta, perché come immagino saprai quando due amanti si amano non e' una passeggiata, anche se da fuori si pensa ad un rapporto "idealistico e protetto". Non e' così....
> Io ho cominciato da alcuni mesi un percorso che mi porta ad un viaggio all'interno e al passato di me stessa che mi ha fatto capire molte cose e che ho appena iniziato.
> A mio marito voglio un bene immenso...


io ho capito tante cose subito dopo aver lasciato il mio compagno storico
ho sempre scritto che è stato come rimanere folgorata lungo la via di Damasco, come se all'improvviso mi fossi svegliata da un lungo letargo
da allora nella mia vita c'è stata una rivoluzione


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> P.S. ma se sei Stellina, perché scrivi da non registrata?


perchè ogni tanto mi scollega il pc che è vecchio e lentissimo ...ma comunque mi firmo...sempre io!!!
stellina


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Febbraio 2012)

*oggi ci dovremmo vedere*

domani parto per due settimane....e sarà difficile sentirsi....può essere la fine....o la nostra storia può evolvere?...oggi vorrei che fosse come sempre...almeno l'intimità...però ho paura che sarà il primo passo dell'addio..e credo che LEI in qualche modo voglia lasciarmi...le piaccio penso...ma non regge più la doppia parte con il marito....ed io mi sa che vengo scartato...(lei non se la sente di creare un terremoto in famiglia...per i figli mi dice, e mi dice che del marito ha timore di reazioni inconsulte....può essere vero....può essere falso...?


----------



## EWY (5 Febbraio 2012)

*vero..*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> domani parto per due settimane....e sarà difficile sentirsi....può essere la fine....o la nostra storia può evolvere?...oggi vorrei che fosse come sempre...almeno l'intimità...però ho paura che sarà il primo passo dell'addio..e credo che LEI in qualche modo voglia lasciarmi...le piaccio penso...ma non regge più la doppia parte con il marito....ed io mi sa che vengo scartato...(lei non se la sente di creare un terremoto in famiglia...per i figli mi dice, e mi dice che del marito ha timore di reazioni inconsulte....può essere vero....può essere falso...?


Si'. Penso ti dica la verita', mantenere una doppia relazione logora da ambo le parti, lei dovrebbe separarsi perche' la vostra storia possa evolvere. Separarsi dagli affetti e ricostruire e' una decisione che va' ponderata con attenzione, troppe incognite.
Scegliera' la sicurezza e la famiglia come facciamo noi uomini, ache' ne dicano le donne, nelle storie clandestine in fondo uomini e donne siamo uguali dinnanzi alla grande scelta....


----------



## Sabina_ (5 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> domani parto per due settimane....e sarà difficile sentirsi....può essere la fine....o la nostra storia può evolvere?...oggi vorrei che fosse come sempre...almeno l'intimità...però ho paura che sarà il primo passo dell'addio..e credo che LEI in qualche modo voglia lasciarmi...le piaccio penso...ma non regge più la doppia parte con il marito....ed io mi sa che vengo scartato...(lei non se la sente di creare un terremoto in famiglia...per i figli mi dice, e mi dice che del marito ha timore di reazioni inconsulte....può essere vero....può essere falso...?


Può essere vero. Pero' da amante mamma con 3 figli ti dico anche che, se si ama un altro, la vita familiare diventa "stretta" e il passo con la giusta gradualità si può fare. Se teme marito può anche farsi aiutare da esperti attraverso le consulenze per la separazione, un percorso di coppia che aiuta nel percorso di separazione.


----------



## Sole (5 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fare l'amore con il proprio uomo, marito o convivente che sia è molto più bello che con l'amante ..... non per nulla l'altro è amante, non il proprio uomo ufficiale.
> e noi donne in genere facciamo l'amore con il marito e *diciamo all'amante che ovvio non lo facciamo*.


Ma non è vero, dai. Io credo che, semplicemente, si possa evitare di parlare del sesso coniugale col proprio amante, sia che lo si faccia, sia che non lo si faccia. Mi sembra una questione di rispetto e delicatezza.


----------



## Sole (5 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ah ah ah
> Ragazze, vedete di non parlare a nome di tutta la categoria almeno! *Ma a che vi serve l'amante mi domando allora*? *La vedo ancor più una mancanza di rispetto e amore nei riguardi dei vostri compagni/mariti.
> *
> Il mio amante mi fa godere come non ha mai fatto nessuno, con lui ho riscoperto la mia sessualità e non solo
> E poi non gli racconto palle, a che pro?


Perchè?

Un amante serve solo quando il marito non è abbastanza? Questa sì mi sembra una vera mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di un marito: non mi fai godere abbastanza e ho bisogno di un uomo che sappia farlo al posto tuo. Tu mi servi solo per pagare le bollette e condividere le fatiche familiari.

Non mi pare un grande rispetto questo.


----------



## stellina (5 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Si'. Penso ti dica la verita', mantenere una doppia relazione logora da ambo le parti, lei dovrebbe separarsi perche' la vostra storia possa evolvere. Separarsi dagli affetti e ricostruire e' una decisione che va' ponderata con attenzione, troppe incognite.
> Scegliera' la sicurezza e la famiglia come facciamo noi uomini, ache' ne dicano le donne, *nelle storie clandestine in fondo uomini e donne siamo uguali dinnanzi alla grande scelta....*


forse.... ma sul come la si vive molte volte voi uomini siete più trattenuti, non esponete i vostri sentimenti o emozioni per paura.... noi donne invece ci lasciamo più andare al vivere un sentimento...e quando vi accorgete che le cose iniziano a farsi più profonde... voi scappate a gambe levate...non importa il dolore, passerà. basta non andare a incidere l'equilibrio conquistato, noi lo affrontiamo! non voglio generalizzare ma il più delle volte questa è la grande differenza.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero, dai. Io credo che, semplicemente, si possa evitare di parlare del sesso coniugale col proprio amante, sia che lo si faccia, sia che non lo si faccia. Mi sembra una questione di rispetto e delicatezza.



sesso cogniugale? non capisco.
ovvio che all'amante non si dice che si fa l'amore con il proprio uomo, non per delicatezza , per senso pratico di non far venire le paturnie all amante


----------



## Sole (5 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sesso cogniugale? non capisco.
> ovvio che all'amante non si dice che si fa l'amore con il proprio uomo, non per delicatezza , per senso pratico di non far venire le paturnie all amante


Il sesso coniugale è il sesso fra i due coniugi, quello tra marito e moglie.

Sul resto, uno fa come crede, ma non capisco come si possano avere tutti questi riguardi per un amante. Se uno va con una donna sposata conosce quello a cui va incontro e non può pretendere nulla, credo. Mi pare assurdo impostare una relazione tra amanti come se fosse una relazione tra fidanzatini.

In ogni caso io non ho mai mentito ai miei amanti e non sono mai andati in paranoia.


----------



## stellina (5 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il sesso coniugale è il sesso fra i due coniugi, quello tra marito e moglie.
> 
> Sul resto, uno fa come crede, ma non capisco come si possano avere tutti questi riguardi per un amante. Se uno va con una donna sposata conosce quello a cui va incontro e non può pretendere nulla, credo. *Mi pare assurdo impostare una relazione tra amanti come se fosse una relazione tra fidanzatini.*
> 
> In ogni caso io non ho mai mentito ai miei amanti e non sono mai andati in paranoia.


beh dipende da che cosa i 2 cercano dalla relazione extra. se cercano solo del sesso (gratificazione sfera sessuale)o cercano anche delle attenzioni... (gratificazione della sfera affettiva).


----------



## Sole (5 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> beh dipende da che cosa i 2 cercano dalla relazione extra. se cercano solo del sesso (gratificazione sfera sessuale)o cercano anche delle attenzioni... (gratificazione della sfera affettiva).


Quindi se l'amante cerca attenzioni devi raccontargli le favole?

Io penso che si possa stabilire un rapporto equilibrato di sesso e attenzioni reciproche anche senza raccontare balle e senza scadere in gelosie infantili.


----------



## stellina (5 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi se l'amante cerca attenzioni devi raccontargli le favole?
> 
> Io penso che si possa stabilire un rapporto equilibrato di sesso e attenzioni reciproche anche senza raccontare balle e senza scadere in gelosie infantili.


io discutevo sulle relazioni tra fidanzatini, mi ero per un attimo allontanata dal discorso sesso con uno o con l'altro sì o no...stavo pensando a ruota liberà che se una persona cerca anche inconsapevolmente fuori la gratificazione affettiva finisce per mettere in campo volente o nolente anche emozioni, comportamenti più da fidanzatini...un po' di pazzie tipo andare in luoghi pubblici e baciarsi...cose così


----------



## Sole (5 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> stavo pensando a ruota liberà che se una persona cerca anche inconsapevolmente fuori la gratificazione affettiva finisce per mettere in campo volente o nolente anche emozioni, comportamenti più da fidanzatini...un po' di pazzie tipo andare in luoghi pubblici e baciarsi...cose così


Su questo ti do ragione. Credo sia naturale quando due persone si frequentano, si piacciono e stanno volentieri insieme.

Io invece parlavo di fidanzatini nel tipo di impostazione 'ingenua' del rapporto. Per quanto sia bello stare con l'amante, il contesto dev'essere chiaro e non credo ci si possa permettere di avanzare pretese, ecco.


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2012)

Per il tempo in cui ho avuto una relazione io facevo molto meno sesso con il mio compagno.
Non lo cercavo più. Non lo desideravo più in quel senso.
Quelle poche volte che è capitato, non riuscivo a non pensare all'altro.. ero nauseata da me stessa. Mai mi son sentita così penosa.

È stato un terremoto. E ora a poco a poco sto recuperando il mio equilibrio.


----------



## Niko74 (5 Febbraio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per il tempo in cui ho avuto una relazione io facevo molto meno sesso con il mio compagno.
> Non lo cercavo più. Non lo desideravo più in quel senso.
> Quelle poche volte che è capitato, non riuscivo a non pensare all'altro.. ero nauseata da me stessa. Mai mi son sentita così penosa.
> 
> È stato un terremoto. E ora a poco a poco sto recuperando il mio equilibrio.


Cioè ora non hai più la relazione oppure ti stai abituando a fare sesso con il tuo compagno senza sentirti nauseata da te stessa 
Giusto per precisare eh


----------



## Niko74 (5 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ah ah ah
> Ragazze, vedete di non parlare a nome di tutta la categoria almeno! Ma a che vi serve l'amante mi domando allora? La vedo ancor più una mancanza di rispetto e amore nei riguardi dei vostri compagni/mariti.
> 
> Il mio amante mi fa godere come non ha mai fatto nessuno, con lui ho riscoperto la mia sessualità e non solo
> E poi non gli racconto palle, a che pro?





Sabina_ ha detto:


> ....
> A mio marito voglio un bene immenso...


Io non riesco a comprendere come puoi fare queste affermazioni, mi sembri una persona "sdoppiata"...spero di rendere il concetto poiché non sono molto bravo.

Poi di balle non ne racconti all'amante....forse perché quelle che racconti al marito da 2 anni son già abbastanza (per il bene immenso che gli vuoi ovviamente)



Sabina_ ha detto:


> ...Comunque i nostri compagni non sono stupidi... forse a volte per qualcuno e' meglio chiudere entrambi gli occhi... e tenerli ben serrati...


Qui concordo invece...è quello che sostengo da sempre. Non ha senso prendere e andare a spiattellare il tradimento ad uno che non se lo immagina nemmeno oppure che se lo immagina lo accetta e gli va bene cosi. Insomma non dico tu faccia bene a fare quello che fai, però se al tradito interesasse qualcosa penso che una mossa dovrebbe darsela pure lui perché queste situazioni si "sentono" pesantemente.


----------



## Sabina_ (5 Febbraio 2012)

Originariamente Scritto da Sabina_  
Ah ah ah 
Ragazze, vedete di non parlare a nome di tutta la categoria almeno! Ma a che vi serve l'amante mi domando allora? La vedo ancor più una mancanza di rispetto e amore nei riguardi dei vostri compagni/mariti.




Sole ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Un amante serve solo quando il marito non è abbastanza? Questa sì mi sembra una vera mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di un marito: non mi fai godere abbastanza e ho bisogno di un uomo che sappia farlo al posto tuo. Tu mi servi solo per pagare le bollette e condividere le fatiche familiari.
> 
> Non mi pare un grande rispetto questo.


Non si capisce neanche quando faccio della ironia


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioè ora non hai più la relazione oppure ti stai abituando a fare sesso con il tuo compagno senza sentirti nauseata da te stessa
> Giusto per precisare eh


Giusto per precisare, ora non ho più la relazione...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> A me non manca il coraggio.
> Ognuno ha una storia diversa, tu non conosci la mia anche se qualcosa di striscio lo sai. Non mi interessa giustificarmi perché so da me che non ci sono giustificazioni. Non ho scusanti. Ma il problema non e' il coraggio.
> Comunque i nostri compagni non sono stupidi... forse a volte per qualcuno e' meglio chiudere entrambi gli occhi... e tenerli ben serrati...


Secondo te io posso chiedere a te di giustificarti, ho fatto ne più ne più ne meno quello che hai fatto tu. La mia non era una critica, non riesco a comprenderti ma probabilmente è perchè non conosco la tua storia se non per come l'hai sempre raccontata qui.
I nostri compagni non sono stupidi ma ti assicuro che se mio marito avesse avuto il minimo sospetto avrebbe indagato e non più tardi di qualche giorno fa durante un discorso mi ha ribadito che un tradimento significherebbe la fine del nostro matrimonio.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Febbraio 2012)

*partenza*

ecco...sparisco per due settimane....
con la persona che frequento (lei, sposata, con figli)...vorrei iniziare un percorso più normale di conoscenza reciproca..ci frequentiamo da tanti mesi...tanti.....anche passare serate insieme...dormire...avere vita sociale...e chissà...si vedrà semmai..famigliare.
ma forse il segno è stato oltrepassato...e essere amanti come ..."una volta" ..non è più possibile?
anche perche il marito recentemente ha scoperto un pò tutto...



farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo te io posso chiedere a te di giustificarti, ho fatto ne più ne più ne meno quello che hai fatto tu. La mia non era una critica, non riesco a comprenderti ma probabilmente è perchè non conosco la tua storia se non per come l'hai sempre raccontata qui.
> I nostri compagni non sono stupidi ma ti assicuro che se mio marito avesse avuto il minimo sospetto avrebbe indagato e non più tardi di qualche giorno fa durante un discorso mi ha ribadito che un tradimento significherebbe la fine del nostro matrimonio.


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo te io posso chiedere a te di giustificarti, ho fatto ne più ne più ne meno quello che hai fatto tu. La mia non era una critica, non riesco a comprenderti ma probabilmente è perchè non conosco la tua storia se non per come l'hai sempre raccontata qui.
> *I nostri compagni non sono stupidi ma ti assicuro che se mio marito avesse avuto il minimo sospetto avrebbe indagato e non più tardi di qualche giorno fa durante un discorso mi ha ribadito che un tradimento significherebbe la fine del nostro matrimonio.*


idem con patate!!!! ma siamo sicure che i nostri mariti veramente non vedano o non percepiscano qualcosa? e che la fine del matrimonio in caso di scoperta non sia dovuta ad onore ferito? pensiero del mattino:thinking:


----------



## elena_ (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> idem con patate!!!! ma siamo sicure che i nostri mariti veramente non vedano o non percepiscano qualcosa? e che la fine del matrimonio in caso di scoperta non sia dovuta ad onore ferito? pensiero del mattino:thinking:


allora non ho capito la tua situazione e quasi sicuramente tu lo avrai scritto, ma mi è sfuggito
ma tu e tuo marito non ve lo siete detto che avete le vostre storie parallele?
avete scelto di comune accordo di stare onguno con i propri spazi?
o c'è stato un tacito accordo?


----------



## Sabina_ (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> idem con patate!!!! ma siamo sicure che i nostri mariti veramente non vedano o non percepiscano qualcosa? e che la fine del matrimonio in caso di scoperta non sia dovuta ad onore ferito? pensiero del mattino:thinking:


L'ho pensato anch'io appena ho letto quella frase.
Io so che mio marito non mi lascerebbe, ma mi chiederebbe di scegliere e cercherebbe una strada in caso decidessi di restare con lui. Perché dopo decenni passati assieme ad una persona, dopo aver condiviso gioie e difficoltà, un tradimento porta questi uomini ad una scelta di totale chiusura e abbandono e non a desiderio di capire le motivazioni che ne stanno alla base? E' amore questo?


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> allora non ho capito la tua situazione e quasi sicuramente tu lo avrai scritto, ma mi è sfuggito
> ma tu e tuo marito non ve lo siete detto che avete le vostre storie parallele?
> avete scelto di comune accordo di stare onguno con i propri spazi?
> o c'è stato un tacito accordo?


l'ho scritto qua e là. so che è una storia incasinata...
io so che lui ha l'amante ma lui nega a parole ma si tradisce nel parlare e nei fatti! lui si prende i suoi spazi per i suoi hobbies e io non chiedo se sono per quello o altro...io mi prendo da un po' degli spazi e lui non chiede. diciamo che  abbiamo scelto in comune accordo di prenderci degli spazi singoli poi come li usiamo sono fatti nostri. ci devi vedere quando ci dobbiamo incastrare gli impegni per questo dico che siamo soci! il tuo lui invece come è organizzato con la famiglia?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo te io posso chiedere a te di giustificarti, ho fatto ne più ne più ne meno quello che hai fatto tu. La mia non era una critica, non riesco a comprenderti ma probabilmente è perchè non conosco la tua storia se non per come l'hai sempre raccontata qui.
> I nostri compagni non sono stupidi ma ti assicuro che se mio marito avesse avuto il minimo sospetto avrebbe indagato e non più tardi di qualche giorno fa durante un discorso mi ha ribadito che un tradimento significherebbe la fine del nostro matrimonio.


Si va ben e allora?
Discorso tipico di chi dà per scontato che tanto non si troverà mai ad avere a che fare con certe questioni eh?
Non oso pensare a come ti senti quando ti fa quei discorsi lì eh?
Io sprofonderei sotto terra...

La mia fortuna è stata una moglie intelligente che ha sempre saputo e capito come sono...

Tuo marito sta assieme ad una donna che non esiste!
Terrificante!


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io appena ho letto quella frase.
> Io so che mio marito non mi lascerebbe, ma mi chiederebbe di scegliere e cercherebbe una strada in caso decidessi di restare con lui. Perché dopo decenni passati assieme ad una persona, dopo aver condiviso gioie e difficoltà, un tradimento porta questi uomini ad una scelta di totale chiusura e abbandono e non a desiderio di capire le motivazioni che ne stanno alla base? *E' amore questo?*


ecco brava....non lo so....


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va ben e allora?
> Discorso tipico di chi dà per scontato che tanto non si troverà mai ad avere a che fare con certe questioni eh?
> Non oso pensare a come ti senti quando ti fa quei discorsi lì eh?
> Io sprofonderei sotto terra...
> ...


Ma quanto ti quoto! :up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> idem con patate!!!! ma siamo sicure che i nostri mariti veramente non vedano o non percepiscano qualcosa? e che la fine del matrimonio in caso di scoperta non sia dovuta ad onore ferito? pensiero del mattino:thinking:





Sabina_ ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io appena ho letto quella frase.
> Io so che mio marito non mi lascerebbe, ma mi chiederebbe di scegliere e cercherebbe una strada in caso decidessi di restare con lui. Perché dopo decenni passati assieme ad una persona, dopo aver condiviso gioie e difficoltà, un tradimento porta questi uomini ad una scelta di totale chiusura e abbandono e non a desiderio di capire le motivazioni che ne stanno alla base? E' amore questo?


No non penso sia onore ferito. Per come conosco mio marito non è il classico maschio che si sentirebbe sminuito dal fatto che io sia stata con un altro. Semplicemente non concepisce il tradimento, come non l'ho mai concepito io. Per lui tradire vuol dire smettere di amare. Di colpo lìidea che ha di me verrebbe meno, non mi riconoscerebbe più e sicuramente non mi accetterebbe più nella sua vita.
Sicuramente una chiusura mentale ma resto convinta che a modo suo lui mi ami.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va ben e allora?
> Discorso tipico di chi dà per scontato che tanto non si troverà mai ad avere a che fare con certe questioni eh?
> Non oso pensare a come ti senti quando ti fa quei discorsi lì eh?
> Io sprofonderei sotto terra...
> ...


Si sprofondo perchè so che ho tradito la sua fiducia...
Non penso sia sicuro che io non lo tradirei mai, penso che metta le mani avanti. Poi se dovesse scoprirlo non so se proverebbe a capirmi. per ora il suo pensiero è questo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti quoto! :up::up::up:


Probabilmente è vero ma mi piacerebbe che si rendesse conto che la donna che sono adesso è molto meglio di quella che ha sposato.


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente è vero ma mi piacerebbe che si rendesse conto che la donna che sono adesso è molto meglio di quella che ha sposato.


Ne sono sicura, non volevo sembrarti brusca o giudicante.
Quello che si evinceva dal tuo discorso è che ti manca il coraggio, nonostante tu ora ti piaccia di più, di esporti al suo giudizio perchè temi che non saresti accettata e perderesti il suo amore. Non è una bella situazione


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente è vero ma mi piacerebbe che si rendesse conto che la donna che sono adesso è molto meglio di quella che ha sposato.


Farfalla io leggo nei tuoi post una sorta di "solitudine in coppia"
ti auguro ogni bene


----------



## elena_ (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> l'ho scritto qua e là. so che è una storia incasinata...
> io so che lui ha l'amante ma lui nega a parole ma si tradisce nel parlare e nei fatti! lui si prende i suoi spazi per i suoi hobbies e io non chiedo se sono per quello o altro...io mi prendo da un po' degli spazi e lui non chiede. diciamo che  abbiamo scelto in comune accordo di prenderci degli spazi singoli poi come li usiamo sono fatti nostri. ci devi vedere quando ci dobbiamo incastrare gli impegni per questo dico che siamo soci! il tuo lui invece come è organizzato con la famiglia?


beh anche lui e sua moglie fanno i turni
anche lei ha cominciato a prendersi i propri spazi, ma non credo abbia un altro

lui ha sempre detto che non vuole più stare con lei
ma che deciderà lui stesso quando lasciare casa sua
che vuole stare con i suoi figli più tempo possibile

il mio trasferimento ci ha permesso di fare un enorme passo avanti
ma del resto anch'io voglio che lui si separi indipendentemente da me e perché lo vuole lui, non perché ci sono io

lei è sempre stata a conoscenza di noi e ha provato più e più volte a toccare l'argomento della separazione, ma senza mai inviargli la famigerata lettera...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ne sono sicura, non volevo sembrarti brusca o giudicante.
> Quello che si evinceva dal tuo discorso è che ti manca il coraggio, nonostante tu ora ti piaccia di più, di esporti al suo giudizio perchè temi che non saresti accettata e perderesti il suo amore. Non è una bella situazione


Intanto non mi sei sembrata brusca. Sono sempre stata del parere che ogni commento possa aiutare a far riflettere.
Il coraggio di mostrarmi come sono ce l'ho e da qui sono iniziati i problemi


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Farfalla io leggo nei tuoi post una sorta di "solitudine in coppia"
> ti auguro ogni bene


Bravissima:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io appena ho letto quella frase.
> Io so che mio marito non mi lascerebbe, ma mi chiederebbe di scegliere e cercherebbe una strada in caso decidessi di restare con lui. Perché dopo decenni passati assieme ad una persona, dopo aver condiviso gioie e difficoltà, un tradimento porta questi uomini ad una scelta di totale chiusura e abbandono e non a desiderio di capire le motivazioni che ne stanno alla base? *E' amore questo?*


Beh...a parte che parli in generale...però se tu pensi in qualche modo di amare tuo marito (mentre io penso di no) magari allora il suo è amore.


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> beh anche lui e sua moglie fanno i turni
> anche lei ha cominciato a prendersi i propri spazi, ma non credo abbia un altro
> 
> lui ha sempre detto che non vuole più stare con lei
> ...


bel casino anche il tuo!!! mi spiace! ma tu credi che lui lascerà mai la moglie? se sì da che cosa intuisci i suoi sentimenti per te?


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...a parte che parli in generale...però se tu pensi in qualche modo di amare tuo marito (mentre io penso di no) *magari allora il suo è amore*.


 sarò tarda... ma non ho capito. mi spieghi?


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sarò tarda... ma non ho capito. mi spieghi?


Intendevo che lei sta a valutare cosa farebbe suo marito SE scoprisse il tradimento, presume come agirebbe e valuta se questo è amore o meno. Mentre lei che lo tradisce da 2 anni raccontando balle lo ama?


----------



## Sabina_ (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...a parte che parli in generale...però se tu pensi in qualche modo di amare tuo marito (mentre io penso di no) magari allora il suo è amore.


Niko, io ho detto di volere molto bene a mio marito. Fino a qualche anno credevo di amarlo. 
Adesso ci sono io, sarebbe troppo lungo e complicato spiegare tutto qui, e anche tutto molto personale visto che il percorso diciamo di psicoterapia che sto facendo e' solo mio. 
Vuoi rassicurazioni su tua moglie? Io non te ne posso dare, anzi quello che e' accaduto e' un segnale. Io l'ho ignorato 10 anni fa. Secondo me se non si capiscono appieno certe cose resta dentro una bomba ad orologeria.
Tanti auguri.


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Intendevo che lei sta a valutare cosa farebbe suo marito SE scoprisse il tradimento, presume come agirebbe e valuta se questo è amore o meno. Mentre lei che lo tradisce da 2 anni raccontando balle lo ama?


 ah ok!!!! scusa è che oggi ho la testa altrove...


----------



## elena_ (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> bel casino anche il tuo!!! mi spiace! ma tu credi che lui lascerà mai la moglie? se sì da che cosa intuisci i suoi sentimenti per te?


non li intuisco
come dice il Conte osservo i fatti
e i fatti sono chiari

ad esempio lui non ha paura di farsi vedere in giro con me ed è già capitato più volte
e sai com'è...la gente poi parla...
ovvio che non andiamo in giro manina manina e non ci scambiamo effusioni in pubblico
ma non lo faremmo nemmeno se lui fosse già separato...insomma...siamo adulti e lui ha famiglia 
e avrebbe comunque famiglia anche se fosse già separato...non so se mi spiego...

poi soprattutto se non avesse avuto intenzione di fare sul serio con me 
non mi avrebbe permesso di trasferirmi qui
e mi avrebbe liquidato
e io avrei capito
ne abbiamo parlato fino alla nausea
...tieni conto che tra me e lui c'erano centinaia e centinaia di km eh?


----------



## elena_ (6 Febbraio 2012)

P.S. 
ma io non so se alla fine lui farà ciò che ha sempre detto di voler fare
e non avrei potuto saperlo mai se non fossi venuta qui
così facendo l'ho messo nella condizione di fare le sue scelte
prima gli sarebbe stato impossibile

adesso per me si tratta solo di aspettare gli eventi


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io appena ho letto quella frase.
> Io so che mio marito non mi lascerebbe, ma mi chiederebbe di scegliere e cercherebbe una strada in caso decidessi di restare con lui. Perché dopo decenni passati assieme ad una persona, dopo aver condiviso gioie e difficoltà, un tradimento porta questi uomini ad una scelta di totale chiusura e abbandono e non a desiderio di capire le motivazioni che ne stanno alla base? *E' amore questo*?


però rimane paradossale che a chiedersi questo sia chi ha preferito tradire con un altro piuttosto che chiarire *prima* le motivazioni che "stavano ala base"


----------



## elena_ (6 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> P.S.
> ma io non so se alla fine lui farà ciò che ha sempre detto di voler fare
> e non avrei potuto saperlo mai se non fossi venuta qui
> così facendo l'ho messo nella condizione di fare le sue scelte
> ...


mi rettifico perché certe scelte le facciamo innanzitutto per noi prima che per gli altri
e puntualizzo che
soprattutto per me sarebbe stato impossibile


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> *non li intuisco
> come dice il Conte osservo i fatti
> e i fatti sono chiari
> 
> ...


ti spieghi ti spieghi...idem con U. anzi veramente noi anche qualche effusione e la manina una volta... ma comunque lui è molto schivo su ciò che prova lui...un trattenuto! un abbraccio grande


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Niko, io ho detto di volere molto bene a mio marito. Fino a qualche anno credevo di amarlo.
> Adesso ci sono io, sarebbe troppo lungo e complicato spiegare tutto qui, e anche tutto molto personale visto che il percorso diciamo di psicoterapia che sto facendo e' solo mio.
> Vuoi rassicurazioni su tua moglie? Io non te ne posso dare, anzi quello che e' accaduto e' un segnale. Io l'ho ignorato 10 anni fa. Secondo me se non si capiscono appieno certe cose resta dentro una bomba ad orologeria.
> Tanti auguri.


No no, non ho bisogno di rassicurazioni su mia moglie anche perché io già parto dall'ipotesi peggiore, ossia che sta con me perché le conviene....e alla fine vedo che è cosi per quasi tutti quelli che tradiscono.

La bomba a orologeria è più probabile che ce l'abbia lei...io non credo di averla...poi non si sa mai.

Tanti auguri anche a te.


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No no, non ho bisogno di rassicurazioni su mia moglie anche perché *io già parto dall'ipotesi peggiore, ossia che sta con me perché le conviene..*..e alla fine vedo che è cosi per quasi tutti quelli che tradiscono.
> 
> La bomba a orologeria è più probabile che ce l'abbia lei...io non credo di averla...poi non si sa mai.
> 
> Tanti auguri anche a te.



Però Niko, a pensarci bene non è una bella ipotesi...
Come la vivi? Riesci a farla restare un'ipotesi e basta o capita che il dubbio abbia la meglio e tu voglia accertartene finendo per logorarti il sistema nervoso?   
Il mio terapeuta sostiene che nessuno può reggere a lungo la commedia e se c'è disamore, questo viene fuori prima o poi, l'amore e l'interesse per l'altro non si possono fingere.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però Niko, a pensarci bene non è una bella ipotesi...
> Come la vivi? Riesci a farla restare un'ipotesi e basta o capita che il dubbio abbia la meglio e tu voglia accertartene finendo per logorarti il sistema nervoso?
> Il mio terapeuta sostiene che nessuno può reggere a lungo la commedia e se c'è disamore, questo viene fuori prima o poi, l'amore e l'interesse per l'altro non si possono fingere.


Che non sia bella l'ipotesi è sicuro, però il sistema nervoso non me lo logoro più da mesi ormai, forse perché è più una certezza che un dubbio.
Il punto è che io non fingo, glielo ho pure detto mesi fa quello che penso, quindi non ho commedie da reggere.....
Se il tuo terapeuta ha ragione sul fatto che non si può fingere dei due non sarò io quello che si logora.....magra consolazione eh


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però Niko, a pensarci bene non è una bella ipotesi...
> Come la vivi? Riesci a farla restare un'ipotesi e basta o capita che il dubbio abbia la meglio e tu voglia accertartene finendo per logorarti il sistema nervoso?
> Il mio terapeuta sostiene che nessuno può reggere a lungo la commedia e se c'è disamore, questo viene fuori prima o poi, l'amore e l'interesse per l'altro non si possono fingere.


Non si possono fingere a lungo, questo è vero, ma dipende anche da con che occhi guarda chi è tradito: chi è in cerca di conferme d'amore prova a farsi bastare solo i segnali positivi, chi è scettico nota anche (o soprattutto) tutto il resto. Secondo me Niko fa parte della seconda categoria.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non si possono fingere a lungo, questo è vero, ma dipende anche da con che occhi guarda chi è tradito: chi è in cerca di conferme d'amore prova a farsi bastare solo i segnali positivi, *chi è scettico nota anche (o soprattutto) tutto il resto. Secondo me Niko fa parte della seconda categoria*.



Sono scettico perché dopo essersi sentiti dire frasi tipo "credo di non averti mai amato" "ti voglio tanto bene ma quello che provo per lui è un'altra cosa" e tante altre, non si può cambiare idea in pochi mesi e soprattutto dopo che ti ho scoperto...ecco perché sono scettico.

Con questo non vuol dire che non veda le cose positive, se no non ci starei proprio...però effettivamente ora pesano molto di più quelle negative che però sono accadute tempo fa. Ti dirò che ora tutto sommato stiamo anche bene assieme e in certi momenti quasi arrivo a dimenticare quello che è accaduto.


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sono scettico perché dopo essersi sentiti dire frasi tipo "credo di non averti mai amato" "ti voglio tanto bene ma quello che provo per lui è un'altra cosa" e tante altre, non si può cambiare idea in pochi mesi e soprattutto dopo che ti ho scoperto...ecco perché sono scettico.
> 
> Con questo non vuol dire che non veda le cose positive, se no non ci starei proprio...però effettivamente ora pesano molto di più quelle negative che però sono accadute tempo fa. Ti dirò che ora tutto sommato stiamo anche bene assieme e in certi momenti quasi arrivo a dimenticare quello che è accaduto.


Meno male  Vuol dire che, anche se faticosamente, si sta ricreando un certo equilibrio. Vi auguro il meglio


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non si possono fingere a lungo, questo è vero, ma dipende anche da con che occhi guarda chi è tradito: chi è in cerca di conferme d'amore prova a farsi bastare solo i segnali positivi, chi è scettico nota anche (o soprattutto) tutto il resto. Secondo me Niko fa parte della seconda categoria.




Può essere vero anche quello che tu dici, ma se prima del fattaccio, o anche molto prima regnava un sentimento d'amore si ricordano la sintonia e l'intesa che c'erano, quindi si può abbastanza facilmente valutare quanto ci sia di diverso ora, sulla base dei comportamenti quotidiani.
Va anche tenuto conto di una certa mancanza di spontaneità e di una atmosfera un po' surreale e artefatta che si respira nei primi tempi. C'è comunque un certo imbarazzo nella coppia, anche dove si vuole ricostruire.
E' uno scossone che scuote le coscienze, anche quelle più granitiche...


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sono scettico perché dopo essersi sentiti dire frasi tipo "credo di non averti mai amato" "ti voglio tanto bene ma quello che provo per lui è un'altra cosa" e tante altre, non si può cambiare idea in pochi mesi e soprattutto dopo che ti ho scoperto...ecco perché sono scettico.
> 
> Con questo non vuol dire che non veda le cose positive, se no non ci starei proprio...però effettivamente ora pesano molto di più quelle negative che però sono accadute tempo fa. Ti dirò che ora tutto sommato stiamo anche bene assieme e in certi momenti quasi arrivo a dimenticare quello che è accaduto.


a me capita che quando lui ritorna felice a casa, dopo che è stato fuori, sono felice anch'io. lo vedo come mi tratta con gentilezza, tutto sorrisi, con me e la prole...poi dopo un attimo mi passa per il cervello che lui è così perchè è stato bene con lei...mi si smorza il sorriso per un attimo ma poi penso: lui è sereno e ciò apporta benefici anche alla nostra famiglia...so che non è un pensiero edificante...


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sono scettico perché dopo essersi sentiti dire frasi tipo "credo di non averti mai amato" "ti voglio tanto bene ma quello che provo per lui è un'altra cosa" e tante altre, non si può cambiare idea in pochi mesi e soprattutto dopo che ti ho scoperto...ecco perché sono scettico.
> 
> Con questo non vuol dire che non veda le cose positive, se no non ci starei proprio...però effettivamente ora pesano molto di più quelle negative che però sono accadute tempo fa. Ti dirò che ora tutto sommato stiamo anche bene assieme e *in certi momenti quasi arrivo a dimenticare quello che è accaduto.*





Caro Niko, dimmi come fai?
Strategia, o più semplicemente un certo distacco emotivo (che non farebbe mai male anche in assenza di qualsiasi crisi, per chi ce la fa)


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sono scettico perché dopo essersi sentiti dire frasi tipo "credo di non averti mai amato" "ti voglio tanto bene ma quello che provo per lui è un'altra cosa" e tante altre, non si può cambiare idea in pochi mesi e soprattutto dopo che ti ho scoperto...ecco perché sono scettico.
> 
> Con questo non vuol dire che non veda le cose positive, se no non ci starei proprio...però effettivamente ora pesano molto di più quelle negative che però sono accadute tempo fa. Ti dirò che ora tutto sommato stiamo anche bene assieme e in certi momenti quasi arrivo a dimenticare quello che è accaduto.


Si ma non decontestualizzare no?
Sono frasi tipicamente femminili
E dette in certi frangenti eh?
Se tu non la mettevi in certe situazioni, lei manco si sognava queste sparate eh?
E lì ha saputo colpire molto basso...


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> a me capita che quando lui ritorna felice a casa, dopo che è stato fuori, sono felice anch'io. lo vedo come mi tratta con gentilezza, tutto sorrisi, con me e la prole...poi dopo un attimo mi passa per il cervello che lui è così perchè è stato bene con lei...mi si smorza il sorriso per un attimo ma poi penso: lui è sereno e ciò apporta benefici anche alla nostra famiglia...so che non è un pensiero edificante...



Scusa, ma ho seguito poco la tua storia (e ci ho capito ancora meno...).
Siete una coppia aperta o separati in casa?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Può essere vero anche quello che tu dici, ma se prima del fattaccio, o anche molto prima regnava un sentimento d'amore si ricordano la sintonia e l'intesa che c'erano, quindi si può abbastanza facilmente valutare quanto ci sia di diverso ora, sulla base dei comportamenti quotidiani.
> Va anche tenuto conto di una certa mancanza di spontaneità e di una atmosfera un po' surreale e artefatta che si respira nei primi tempi. C'è comunque un certo imbarazzo nella coppia, anche dove si vuole ricostruire.
> E' uno scossone che scuote le coscienze, anche quelle più granitiche...


Allora tu sai che sono giunto alla conclusione che la coppia è una grandissima illusione no?
Regnava?
Nel tuo cuore nella tua testa...
Ma di quello che c'è nel suo e nella sua testa: ficcatevelo bene in testa: mai nulla saprete...
A meno che non empatizziate no?

Ma si che è uno scossone eh?
Ma sono tantissimi gli scossoni eh?

Dalla sera alla mattina un uomo eccolo una roccia un fiore un ginnasta...
Eccolo fa un incidente...
E ti senti dire...Ah lei è sua moglie? Ah signora ci dispiace...lesione al midollo spinale...lui non camminerà mai più...

E non è un bello scosson?
Magari eravate tutti e due appassionati di passeggiate ecc..ecc..ecc...

E ti ritrovi in casa...

Ma empatizza eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> a me capita che quando lui ritorna felice a casa, dopo che è stato fuori, sono felice anch'io. lo vedo come mi tratta con gentilezza, tutto sorrisi, con me e la prole...poi dopo un attimo mi passa per il cervello che lui è così perchè è stato bene con lei...mi si smorza il sorriso per un attimo ma poi penso: lui è sereno e ciò apporta benefici anche alla nostra famiglia...so che non è un pensiero edificante...


Donna vedi di agire con scaltrezza...no?


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma non decontestualizzare no?
> Sono frasi tipicamente femminili
> E dette in certi frangenti eh?
> Se tu non la mettevi in certe situazioni, lei manco si sognava queste sparate eh?
> E lì ha saputo colpire molto basso...


Difatti leggendo qua, effettivamente ho visto che sono frasi molto utilizzate


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi se l'amante cerca attenzioni devi raccontargli le favole?
> 
> Io penso che si possa stabilire un rapporto equilibrato di sesso e attenzioni reciproche anche senza raccontare balle e senza scadere in gelosie infantili.



certo che gli racconti palle varie così ricevi più attenzioni e si concede di più e senza remore.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Niko, dimmi come fai?
> Strategia, o più semplicemente un certo distacco emotivo (che non farebbe mai male anche in assenza di qualsiasi crisi, per chi ce la fa)


Strategia direi di no, distacco emotivo...forse...
Comunque ho detto "in certi momenti" mica sempre eh...insomma capita quella giornata che non ci penso.


----------



## Diletta (7 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Strategia direi di no, distacco emotivo...forse...
> Comunque ho detto "in certi momenti" mica sempre eh...*insomma capita quella giornata che non ci penso.*




...speriamo che capiti presto anche a me perché finora...è un tarlo nella mente:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Diletta (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Allora tu sai che sono giunto alla conclusione che la coppia è una grandissima illusione no?
> Regnava?
> Nel tuo cuore nella tua testa...
> Ma di quello che c'è nel suo e nella sua testa: ficcatevelo bene in testa: mai nulla saprete...
> ...



...sarà anche una grandissima illusione, e che delusione se è davvero così perché sento che dentro di me c'è ancora la speranza di sbagliarmi, che l'amore riemerga e sia il protagonista della vita.
Sono sicuramente un'ingenua ma non c'è niente da fare...chi è sentimentale e "coglione" ci nasce così e ci muore.
Comunque Conte ti posso assicurare che non regnava solo nel mio cuore e nella mia testa: il sentimento non si può simulare, non a lungo termine.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*dopo anni.mi piacerebbe rientrare in una casa con famiglia*

ora sto viaggiando da tre giorni...e lei non la sento (e non ci sms, ne email, ne facebook: tutto sotto controllo).dopo sei anni dalla mia separazione...non so...ora mi piacerebbe...una casa...con figli (i miei due intanto...ed anche quelli di una ipotetica compagna) e con una compagna..... quando viaggio (per lavoro) vedo anche posti belli...ma da solo...che me ne faccio...? lo racconto ai figli (che non possono venire con me)...ma la mia gioia se non è condivisa è nulla. preferisco nel caso tenere il dolore per me ...ma una gioia non condivisa mi si tramuta in nostalgia.
e così..ora...in questo viaggio...non sto bene...e sto lavorando un pò male...e penso al mio rientro...dove avrò casa vuota...poi i figli al weekend...e forse lei una volta la settimana...beh...non era quello che mi sarei prefigurato dalla vita...se avessi prefigurato


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, improvvisamente mi è venuto in mente (prima evidentemente il pensiero era ben nascosto da qualche parte) che la mia amante, sposata da anni con un marito con cui va poco d'accordo (...solita storia...), probabilmente...almeno ogni tanto...farà qualche cosa di intimo con il marito... Da una parte posso chiedere direttamente alla fonte (ma le risposte...sincere o meno...chissà forse ho un pò di timore...)...ma vorrei conoscere vostre esperienze ed opinioni. Fare l'amore con il marito (o la moglie) che si tradisce è bello, è meno bello, è più bello....si si può fare....?


amico ma sei invornito???ovvio che si fa'e ci mancherebbe...e ti diro'di piu'..3o 4 mesi fa'fatto la mattina con l'amante e la sera a casa..problemi??5 secondi quando cominciando ho guardato negli occhi mia moglie..poi bene come sempre.
Se dice ''con il marito non piu''e'balla..lo fanno senza problemi...e cosi'noi..i fessi credono il contrario


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico ma sei invornito???ovvio che si fa'e ci mancherebbe...e ti diro'di piu'..3o 4 mesi fa'fatto la mattina con l'amante e la sera a casa..problemi??5 secondi quando cominciando ho guardato negli occhi mia moglie..poi bene come sempre.
> Se dice ''con il marito non piu''e'balla..lo fanno senza problemi...e cosi'noi..i fessi credono il contrario


lo ripeto esistono i matrimoni bianchi!!!!!
stellina


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo ripeto esistono i matrimoni bianchi!!!!!
> stellina


E anche quelli di tutti i colori no?
In cui si ride si scherza ci si fa i dispetti ci si cojona...ci si tradisce...e bau bau...micio micio...
slurpete miaoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## stellina (8 Febbraio 2012)

di tutti colori ma ci sono anche quelli bianchi. dato che quelli bianchi sono pochi rispetto agli altri...molto probabilmente ha ragione lothar "si dice così, ma così non è..." ma può anche esserci la possibilità che sia uno di quei pochissimi matrimoni bianchi.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico ma sei invornito???ovvio che si fa'e ci mancherebbe...e ti diro'di piu'..3o 4 mesi fa'fatto la mattina con l'amante e la sera a casa..problemi??5 secondi quando cominciando ho guardato negli occhi mia moglie..poi bene come sempre.
> Se dice ''con il marito non piu''e'balla..lo fanno senza problemi...e cosi'noi..i fessi credono il contrario


Lothar parla per te  Non è così per tutti  Forse per voi uomini


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> di tutti colori ma ci sono anche quelli bianchi. dato che quelli bianchi sono pochi rispetto agli altri...molto probabilmente ha ragione lothar "si dice così, ma così non è..." ma può anche esserci la possibilità che sia uno di quei pochissimi matrimoni bianchi.



Infatti . E non sarebbe l'unica.


----------



## stellina (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti . E non sarebbe l'unica.


non so se ho capito... conosci altre possibilità tra il matrimonio in cui si fa e quello bianco?


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non so se ho capito... conosci altre possibilità tra il matrimonio in cui si fa e quello bianco?


non sarebbe l'unica a non fare sesso con suo marito e a farlo solo col suo amante


----------



## stellina (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sarebbe l'unica a non fare sesso con suo marito e a farlo solo col suo amante


:up:


----------



## geko (9 Febbraio 2012)

Mah, io non capisco perché starselo a domandare! Insomma, se stai con uno/a sposato/a, hai automaticamente la *certezza* che faccia sesso con l'uomo o la donna con cui va a letto tutte le sere e che magari non è a conoscenza del fatto che il partner abbia pure l'amante, no?

Poi che esistano i matrimoni bianchi non posso metterlo in dubbio ma di certo non rappresentano la normalità dei casi.

Così come non posso e non voglio sapere cosa le passa per la testa mentre fa sesso col marito. Credo che il non averlo mai voluto sapere e quindi il non aver posto la domanda a me stesso e a lei, sia stata la cosa che ha salvaguardato la mia salute mentale in quella fase. Impazzivo al solo stupido pensiero che le dormisse accanto... Ma sono un caso isolato, credo...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lothar parla per te Non è così per tutti Forse per voi uomini


Sei la mosca bianca...su questo tema corrono fiumi di balle,noi uomini,sottoscritto escluso perche'alle amanti non dico mai bugie,o quasi..tutti raccontano alla fessa di turno..di quanto sono poverini..e la moglie proprio non lo toccano..e se una e'idiota ci crede


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei la mosca bianca...su questo tema corrono fiumi di balle,noi uomini,sottoscritto escluso perche'alle amanti non dico mai bugie,o quasi..tutti raccontano alla fessa di turno..di quanto sono poverini..e la moglie proprio non lo toccano..e se una e'idiota ci crede



del resto è anche logico, altrimenti si dovrebbe dire: io voglio tenermi due uomini (o due donne) perchè mi sta bene così

meglio tacere!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> del resto è anche logico, altrimenti si dovrebbe dire: io voglio tenermi due uomini (o due donne) perchè mi sta bene così
> 
> meglio tacere!


io una cosi'l'ho trovata anni fa'..pensa primo incontro e mi fa'''ho chiesto al mio amante sse potevo vederti''...poi racconto'che il marito tutte le mattine appena sveglio ne aveva voglia.
Pero Free molte invornite/i,innammmmmorati.....dell'amante,non  lo vogliono sentire dire


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io una cosi'l'ho trovata anni fa'..pensa primo incontro e mi fa'''ho chiesto al mio amante sse potevo vederti''...poi racconto'che il marito tutte le mattine appena sveglio ne aveva voglia.
> Pero Free molte invornite/i,innammmmmorati.....dell'amante,non  lo vogliono sentire dire


ma è da secoli che è così: _fallite fallentes_, Ovidio insegna


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

*Ingannare*

..ma non so cosa è inganno...a meno di riuscire a definire la verità...e che cos'è? Quale è la verità di un seme...la sua negazione?...la sua evoluzione in pianta...? la verità è così la negazione della realtà? se ognuno si conoscesse davvero...ed alzi la mano chi può....mi sa che nemmeno freud e jung lo sapessero. E così...se non ci conosciamo...come possiamo essere sinceri...e con noi stessi almeno...se non in alcuni casi, situazioni, aspetti...e come possiamo pensare di conoscere l'altro..che sarà conciato più o meno come ognuno di noi....siamo veramente nella caverna a guardare immagini che sono le ombre della realtà? meglio dire la verità...meglio essere sinceri...? sempre...?...ditemi se qualcuno di questo forum lo è...credo nessuno possa affermare di essere sincero o veritiero...e dire all'altro menzogne...solo per far soffrire l'altro..? o per non farlo soffrire...? dove tirate la linea della verità e della menzogna. La verità è l'evoluzione della vita...e per ogni individuo la verità ultima sarà quella dell'ultimo momento di vita. Vuol dire che tutti sono menzogneri...? o che la vita fa schifo..?..solo perche' non si inquadra perfettamente nelle nostre  strutture mentali e schemi di interpretazioni...che vengono bastonate ogni volta dalla meravigliosa vita che non si fa contenere nella povertà delle nostre menti...?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ..ma non so cosa è inganno...a meno di riuscire a definire la verità...e che cos'è? Quale è la verità di un seme...la sua negazione?...la sua evoluzione in pianta...? la verità è così la negazione della realtà? se ognuno si conoscesse davvero...ed alzi la mano chi può....mi sa che nemmeno freud e jung lo sapessero. E così...se non ci conosciamo...come possiamo essere sinceri...e con noi stessi almeno...se non in alcuni casi, situazioni, aspetti...e come possiamo pensare di conoscere l'altro..che sarà conciato più o meno come ognuno di noi....siamo veramente nella caverna a guardare immagini che sono le ombre della realtà? meglio dire la verità...meglio essere sinceri...? sempre...?...ditemi se qualcuno di questo forum lo è...credo nessuno possa affermare di essere sincero o veritiero...e dire all'altro menzogne...solo per far soffrire l'altro..? o per non farlo soffrire...? dove tirate la linea della verità e della menzogna. La verità è l'evoluzione della vita...e per ogni individuo la verità ultima sarà quella dell'ultimo momento di vita. Vuol dire che tutti sono menzogneri...? o che la vita fa schifo..?..solo perche' non si inquadra perfettamente nelle nostre strutture mentali e schemi di interpretazioni...che vengono bastonate ogni volta dalla meravigliosa vita che non si fa contenere nella povertà delle nostre menti...?


Certo che bisogna essere sinceri..in questo trovo d'accordo anche loro..le amanti...si dicono tante bugie a casa,che senso ha dirle anche alle amanti??Casualmente,in fondo ad un discorso semiserio sul sesso,fatto al cell con la mia ''altra donna'',mi sono sentito chiedere da quanto termpo non lo facevo a casa.. e le ho risposto la pura verita'..''qualche giorno''..


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che bisogna essere sinceri..in questo trovo d'accordo anche loro..le amanti...si dicono tante bugie a casa,che senso ha dirle anche alle amanti??Casualmente,in fondo ad un discorso semiserio sul sesso,fatto al cell con la mia ''altra donna'',mi sono sentito chiedere da quanto termpo non lo facevo a casa.. e le ho risposto la pura verita'..''qualche giorno''..


Ti leggo da un po di tempo e capisco che tu sei sincero.. ma non ti sei mai innamorato di una tua amante???? Tu mi sembri una persona sincera,vorre farti questa domanda?

se la tua amante/i si innamorasse di te , tu , se lo fossi innamorato gli lo diresti oppure scapperesti senza una spiegazione?

Ti chiedo questo perchè io ho detto al mio amante di essere innamorata di lui e pensavo che scappasse invece..... io al posto suo , se non fossi innamorata, e lui lo fosse saresi scappata giusto per non farlo soffrire, sai lui è strano tipo ieri sera stavamo parlando, mi ha detto ti chiamo dopo con calma .. più sentito, ma anche tu ti comporti cosi???


----------



## stellina (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti leggo da un po di tempo e capisco che tu sei sincero.. ma non ti sei mai innamorato di una tua amante???? Tu mi sembri una persona sincera,vorre farti questa domanda?
> 
> se la tua amante/i si innamorasse di te , tu , se lo fossi innamorato gli lo diresti oppure scapperesti senza una spiegazione?
> 
> Ti chiedo questo perchè io ho detto al mio amante di essere innamorata di lui e pensavo che scappasse invece..... io al posto suo , se non fossi innamorata, e lui lo fosse saresi scappata giusto per non farlo soffrire, sai lui è strano tipo ieri sera stavamo parlando, mi ha detto ti chiamo dopo con calma .. più sentito, ma anche tu ti comporti cosi???


tu sei sposata? lui? le vostre età? ti ha detto che invece lui non è innamorato o è stato zitto? scusa l'interrogatorio ma così magari capiamo di più!
un abbraccio


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> tu sei sposata? lui? le vostre età? ti ha detto che invece lui non è innamorato o è stato zitto? scusa l'interrogatorio ma così magari capiamo di più!
> un abbraccio


Si sono sposata, lui anche.... lui non mi ha detto niente, è stato zitto, mi aspettavo almeno un "io no", oppure" grazie",, qualsiasi cosa invece è stato zitto, che significa?'

Però continua a cercarmi, dice che non riuscirebbe a stare senza di me, che lo faccio stare bene sessualmente, ma io non credo che dopo 12 mesi di storia ci sia solo sesso..

non riesco a capirci più niente, ho bisogno di chiarimenti, molte volte mi sono detta difargli una domanda diretta "ma tu mi ami"? ma ho paura ...


----------



## stellina (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si sono sposata, lui anche.... lui non mi ha detto niente, è stato zitto, mi aspettavo almeno un "io no", oppure" grazie",, qualsiasi cosa invece è stato zitto, che significa?'
> 
> Però continua a cercarmi, dice che non riuscirebbe a stare senza di me, che lo faccio stare bene sessualmente, ma io non credo che dopo 12 mesi di storia ci sia solo sesso..
> 
> non riesco a capirci più niente, ho bisogno di chiarimenti, molte volte mi sono detta difargli una domanda diretta "ma tu mi ami"? ma ho paura ...


ma se ti avesse risposto grazie cosa ne avresti dedotto? i gesti come sono? ti cerca solo per vederti o anche solo per sapere come stai?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma se ti avesse risposto grazie cosa ne avresti dedotto? i gesti come sono? ti cerca solo per vederti o anche solo per sapere come stai?


Se mi avesse risposto grazie, avrei dedotto che lui non lo è/era innamorato...

I gesti, che vuoi che ti dica, gesti normali, mi chiama quasi tutti i giorni , e quando mi chiama stiamo al telefono e parliamo di tutto.... non non mi cerca solo per vedermi sono queste cose che mi fanno vevire i dubbi..... poi però magari si  comporta come ieri che mi dice ti chiamo dopo e poi non lo fa.... 

Tu, visto che mi sembri una persona navigata, che ne pensi??


----------



## stellina (12 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se mi avesse risposto grazie, avrei dedotto che lui non lo è/era innamorato...
> 
> I gesti, che vuoi che ti dica, gesti normali, mi chiama quasi tutti i giorni , e quando mi chiama stiamo al telefono e parliamo di tutto.... non non mi cerca solo per vedermi sono queste cose che mi fanno vevire i dubbi..... poi però magari si  comporta come ieri che mi dice ti chiamo dopo e poi non lo fa....
> 
> Tu, visto che mi sembri una persona navigata, che ne pensi??


guarda non sono navigata, diciamo che sono una naufraga che nuota da un po'! 
magari non si sente pronto a sentirti dire certe cose...era impreparato (come a scuola scena muta!!), magari ieri non ha potuto...aspetta con calma e vedi cosa ti dice lunedì. da quanto va avanti tra voi? ogni quanto circa vi vedete? e cosa fate quando vi incontrate (o meglio solo sesso o anche uscite, cinema, cena, pranzo, shopping....)? scusa per capire meglio.
perchè il silenzio ti manda in crisi e un grazie lo avresti subito capito come "non sono innamorato"? quindi comunque o lui ti avesse detto che anche lui o comunque sarebbe andata male? certo il grazie mi farebbe girare non poco le palle ma sia un grazie che il silenzio non sono validanti assoluti del fatto che non provi qualcosa...diciamo che magari era impreparato...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> guarda non sono navigata, diciamo che sono una naufraga che nuota da un po'!
> magari non si sente pronto a sentirti dire certe cose...era impreparato (come a scuola scena muta!!), magari ieri non ha potuto...aspetta con calma e vedi cosa ti dice lunedì. da quanto va avanti tra voi? ogni quanto circa vi vedete? e cosa fate quando vi incontrate (o meglio solo sesso o anche uscite, cinema, cena, pranzo, shopping....)? scusa per capire meglio.
> perchè il silenzio ti manda in crisi e un grazie lo avresti subito capito come "non sono innamorato"? quindi comunque o lui ti avesse detto che anche lui o comunque sarebbe andata male? certo il grazie mi farebbe girare non poco le palle ma sia un grazie che il silenzio non sono validanti assoluti del fatto che non provi qualcosa...diciamo che magari era impreparato...


Va avanti da circa un anno...., all'inizio quando lui ci provava io non volevo starci,sai non ho mai tradito, invece a forza di insistere sono ceduta... mi ero promessa "una botta e via", invece non è stato cosi.... Ci vediamo circa 2 volte al mese e solo per fare "sesso" che ormai per me non è più cosi ormai per me è amore.... è per questo che mi tormento, lui lo sa che sono innamorata e che per me non è più sesso e allora se non sei innamorato perchè continui a vedermi?' Mi prometto di non cercarlo più, di aspettare che sia lui a farlo, ma sicuramente domani mattina lo chiamerò io .. o dice che è meglio non farlo... e aspettare che sia lui a farlo???' aiuto.. consigli!!!Non sarerbbe andata male se lui non mi avesse detto che non lo era ma almeno dirmi qualcosa, è dovuto


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Va avanti da circa un anno...., all'inizio quando lui ci provava io non volevo starci,sai non ho mai tradito, invece a forza di insistere sono ceduta... mi ero promessa "una botta e via", invece non è stato cosi.... Ci vediamo circa 2 volte al mese e solo per fare "sesso" che ormai per me non è più cosi ormai per me è amore.... è per questo che mi tormento, lui lo sa che sono innamorata e che per me non è più sesso e allora se non sei innamorato perchè continui a vedermi?' Mi prometto di non cercarlo più, di aspettare che sia lui a farlo, ma sicuramente domani mattina lo chiamerò io .. o dice che è meglio non farlo... e aspettare che sia lui a farlo???' aiuto.. consigli!!!Non sarerbbe andata male se lui non mi avesse detto che non lo era ma almeno dirmi qualcosa, è dovuto


Non chiamarlo... tanto vedrai che prima o poi se non ti sente si farà sentire lui.
Ormai che ti sei "buttata" non puoi tornare indietro e sai che le cose non potranno più essere come prima. Hai lanciato la palla, ora e' nel suo campo e attendi la sua mossa. Non farla tu. Nei prossimi incontri se lui non ti dirà nulla riguardo alla cosa puoi tirare fuori l'argomento e chiedergli cosa pensa riguardo a quello che gli hai confidato di provare e cosa prova lui per te. Sta a te l'abilità a far si che lui non si metta in posizione difensiva ma sia sincero con te. 
Cerca anche di riflettere su cosa ti manca nella tua vita che ti ha portato a lui, perché lo sai che il problema non e' esserti innamorata, vero?


----------



## stellina (12 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Va avanti da circa un anno...., all'inizio quando lui ci provava io non volevo starci,sai non ho mai tradito, invece a forza di insistere sono ceduta... mi ero promessa "una botta e via", invece non è stato cosi.... Ci vediamo circa 2 volte al mese e solo per fare "sesso" che ormai per me non è più cosi ormai per me è amore.... è per questo che mi tormento, lui lo sa che sono innamorata e che per me non è più sesso e allora se non sei innamorato perchè continui a vedermi?' Mi prometto di non cercarlo più, di aspettare che sia lui a farlo, ma sicuramente domani mattina lo chiamerò io .. o dice che è meglio non farlo... e aspettare che sia lui a farlo???' aiuto.. consigli!!!Non sarerbbe andata male se lui non mi avesse detto che non lo era ma *almeno dirmi qualcosa, è dovuto*


e su questo ti sbagli...non è dovuto! ci sono silenzi e silenzi: quelli carichi di energia e quelli che fanno solo il rumore dell'assenza! il problema è capire che silenzio era...
tu dici 2 volte al mese per fare sesso e lui non ti ha mai portato fuori, proposto qualcosa di diverso dallo stare orizzontali? anche se tu non lo cerchi lui ti cercherà alla fine quando ti desidererà... domanda hot: finito il rapporto lui si alza e si veste o rimane lì a farti le coccole, a parlare?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e su questo ti sbagli...non è dovuto! ci sono silenzi e silenzi: quelli carichi di energia e quelli che fanno solo il rumore dell'assenza! il problema è capire che silenzio era...
> tu dici 2 volte al mese per fare sesso e lui non ti ha mai portato fuori, proposto qualcosa di diverso dallo stare orizzontali? anche se tu non lo cerchi lui ti cercherà alla fine quando ti desidererà... domanda hot: finito il rapporto lui si alza e si veste o rimane lì a farti le coccole, a parlare?


la domanda hot sembra superflua.
- chi la chiama per sesso due volte al mese lo fa solo per risparmiare i dindini per una puttana.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la domanda hot sembra superflua.
> - chi la chiama per sesso due volte al mese lo fa solo per risparmiare i dindini per una puttana.


guarda che non mi chiama solo due volte al mese, ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e non mi chiama solo per vederci... se ci vediamo solo due volte al mese è solo per impegni di entrambi che non ci permettono di vederci di più.....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e su questo ti sbagli...non è dovuto! ci sono silenzi e silenzi: quelli carichi di energia e quelli che fanno solo il rumore dell'assenza! il problema è capire che silenzio era...
> tu dici 2 volte al mese per fare sesso e lui non ti ha mai portato fuori, proposto qualcosa di diverso dallo stare orizzontali? anche se tu non lo cerchi lui ti cercherà alla fine quando ti desidererà... domanda hot: finito il rapporto lui si alza e si veste o rimane lì a farti le coccole, a parlare?


finito lui sta con me a chiaccherare ...e  farnmi le coccole  abaciarmi è questo che mi manda in crisi...s efosse solo sesso si alzerebbe e se ne andrebbe...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda che non mi chiama solo due volte al mese, ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e non mi chiama solo per vederci... se ci vediamo solo due volte al mese è solo per impegni di entrambi che non ci permettono di vederci di più.....



ma secondo te lui scopa solo due volte al mese con te....o sei quella di turno in quel tal giorno alla quindicina perchè in realtà ne ha tante altre. ma quando vi sveglierete voi donne? non gliene frega nulla di te.... e tu sei una delle tante che gliela dai a gratttisss...

....ti chiama perchè sei un buon investimento.....forse anche i condom risparmia con te....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> finito lui sta con me a chiaccherare ...e  farnmi le coccole  abaciarmi è questo che mi manda in crisi...s efosse solo sesso si alzerebbe e se ne andrebbe...



mica detto..... anche chi fa solo sesso a volte bacia....gli manca la tetta della mamma, si allena a coccolare....che ne so...


----------



## stellina (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma secondo te lui scopa solo due volte al mese con te....o sei quella di turno in quel tal giorno alla quindicina perchè in realtà ne ha tante altre. ma quando vi sveglierete voi donne? non gliene frega nulla di te.... e tu sei una delle tante che gliela dai a gratttisss...
> 
> *....ti chiama perchè sei un buon investimento.....forse anche i condom risparmia con te....*


caspita che cinismo!!!! ma sei uomo o donna?


----------



## stellina (13 Febbraio 2012)

e tu dici che uno si scopa solo per sesso una per un anno? e non prova nulla? 
la cosa più realistica è che dopo un anno lui provi per lo meno affetto! e quindi la domanda è che tipo di affetto?


----------



## Sabina_ (13 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> caspita che cinismo!!!! ma sei uomo o donna?


Forse e' uno/a. che avrebbe bisogno di farsi qualche sana scopata


----------



## maybek (13 Febbraio 2012)

*Credo*



Sabina_ ha detto:


> Forse e' uno/a. che avrebbe bisogno di farsi qualche sana scopata


Credo che abbia ragione


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

*sono io ad aver iniziato la discussione-l'amante da sei anni di donna sposata*

...il marito di lei da un mese ha scoperto tutto..il che sta rendendo le cose oltremodo difficili...lui le chiede di dimostrare che la nostra storia e' finita, di rinnegarmi come un autentico ***.., e di provare a ricomnciare tra loro solo sulla base di sua completa ed esauriente confessione di ogni dettaglio di questi sei anni. lei mi dice che non ce la fa piu' (di lui, immagino, e della situazione in generale...e di come si potra' sviluppare)...il marito di lei probabilmente nemmeno...ed io sono su una lama di rasoio...rinetro in italia tra una decina di giorni ed e' probabile che a breve ci sia uno showdown....perche' anch'io mi rendo conto che ormai inizio a spingerla perche' chiarisca la sua situazione. certo se in sei anni la situazione si e incasinata sempre di piu...questo mio pressing rischia di buttarmi fuori dal gioco...ma io ormai non riesco piu' come prima...e non vorrei nemmeno che lei lasciasse lui solo perche' ci sarei io...forse e' una mia misera intenzione di ridurre le mie responsabilita'..ma penso anche che se noi siamo durati sei anni...e' probabile che prima gia' le cose tra loro fossero un po' difficili. stanti le pretese di lui ora con la scoperta ed il tentativo di lei di destreggiarsi per riuscire a vederci chiaro (figli, soldi, lavoro, casa) immagino che qualcosa tra loro debba essere successo in quese settimane.e non credo che, se in effetti hanno avuto intimita', sia stato enormemente bello, pero', mentre prima era un tema che non intendevo toccare...ormai non riesco piu' a non pensarci...e non mi piace...nemmeno l'idea. certo..per il marito deve essere ancora peggio.


----------



## Sabina_ (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...il marito di lei da un mese ha scoperto tutto..il che sta rendendo le cose oltremodo difficili...lui le chiede di dimostrare che la nostra storia e' finita, di rinnegarmi come un autentico ***.., e di provare a ricomnciare tra loro solo sulla base di sua completa ed esauriente confessione di ogni dettaglio di questi sei anni. lei mi dice che non ce la fa piu' (di lui, immagino, e della situazione in generale...e di come si potra' sviluppare)...il marito di lei probabilmente nemmeno...ed io sono su una lama di rasoio...rinetro in italia tra una decina di giorni ed e' probabile che a breve ci sia uno showdown....perche' anch'io mi rendo conto che ormai inizio a spingerla perche' chiarisca la sua situazione. certo se in sei anni la situazione si e incasinata sempre di piu...questo mio pressing rischia di buttarmi fuori dal gioco...ma io ormai non riesco piu' come prima...e non vorrei nemmeno che lei lasciasse lui solo perche' ci sarei io...forse e' una mia misera intenzione di ridurre le mie responsabilita'..ma penso anche che se noi siamo durati sei anni...e' probabile che prima gia' le cose tra loro fossero un po' difficili. stanti le pretese di lui ora con la scoperta ed il tentativo di lei di destreggiarsi per riuscire a vederci chiaro (figli, soldi, lavoro, casa) immagino che qualcosa tra loro debba essere successo in quese settimane.e non credo che, se in effetti hanno avuto intimita', sia stato enormemente bello, pero', mentre prima era un tema che non intendevo toccare...ormai non riesco piu' a non pensarci...e non mi piace...nemmeno l'idea. certo..per il marito deve essere ancora peggio.


Lasciala tranquilla. Se il marito la pressa cosi' secondo te come potrà stare? E se la pressi anche tu dall'altra parte? Hanno dei problemi reali (soldi, figli) che possono portare lei a bloccare una eventuale separazione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *ma secondo te lui scopa solo due volte al mese con te....o sei quella di turno in quel tal giorno alla quindicina* perchè in realtà ne ha tante altre. ma quando vi sveglierete voi donne? non gliene frega nulla di te.... e tu sei una delle tante che gliela dai a gratttisss...
> 
> ....ti chiama perchè sei un buon investimento.....forse anche i condom risparmia con te....



:up: e bravo stermy


^____^


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Febbraio 2012)

*figli...soldi*

beh...si ...figli certo...soldi cosi cosi...xo lei lavora x lui...io vorrei lasciarla tranquilla..ma...ora..dopo questi anni...faccio piu fatica...


Sabina_ ha detto:


> Lasciala tranquilla. Se il marito la pressa cosi' secondo te come potrà stare? E se la pressi anche tu dall'altra parte? Hanno dei problemi reali (soldi, figli) che possono portare lei a bloccare una eventuale separazione?


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh...si ...figli certo...soldi cosi cosi...xo lei lavora x lui...io vorrei lasciarla tranquilla..ma...ora..dopo questi anni...faccio piu fatica...


Vedrai che se ci tiene non ti lascia andare. Ma tu devi volerti più bene. 
Forse e' il caso che affrontate l'argomento insieme, no? Cosi' tieni la tua vita in stallo. Dopo 6 anni o progettate qualcosa o ricominci con la tua vita.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Febbraio 2012)

*grazie sabina*

negli ultimi due mesi ne stiamo parlando..anche troppo...nel senso che ormai il nostro tempo in comune è poco ed è molto meno leggero di prima..della scoperta...e cosi gli incontri sono circondati da queste nuvole nere. lei...con un pò di incoraggiamenti miei..andra da uno psic/consultorio...lui dice che assolutamente ciò è malissimo dato che i problemi devono essere risolti al loro interno, tra loro..il che, sinceramente...anche se non fossi coinvolto mi sembrerebbe una pazzia. però io non voglio spingerla a fare passi...che dovra comunque fare lei...a me psic/cons non sono serviti per il mio matrimonio (la ex mi ha semplicemente buttato fuori...era stufa dopo 15 anni). direi lo psic un p come il vicino di posto sconosciuto in treno...con cui poter parlare e sfogarsi. sia da soi...e poi vedranno se farlo in coppia. se loro riuscissero a ricostruire la loro relazione escludendomi ne prenderei atto...ma come potrebbero farlo...forse un miracolo?
ma..tu dici...che non mi voglio bene...ma è vero che è il momento di guardare avanti che..dopo sei anni...una vita e relazione oggi vediamo come va e domani chissà ormai non la credo possibile


Sabina_ ha detto:


> Vedrai che se ci tiene non ti lascia andare. Ma tu devi volerti più bene.
> Forse e' il caso che affrontate l'argomento insieme, no? Cosi' tieni la tua vita in stallo. Dopo 6 anni o progettate qualcosa o ricominci con la tua vita.


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> negli ultimi due mesi ne stiamo parlando..anche troppo...nel senso che ormai il nostro tempo in comune è poco ed è molto meno leggero di prima..della scoperta...e cosi gli incontri sono circondati da queste nuvole nere. lei...con un pò di incoraggiamenti miei..andra da uno psic/consultorio...lui dice che assolutamente ciò è malissimo dato che i problemi devono essere risolti al loro interno, tra loro..il che, sinceramente...anche se non fossi coinvolto mi sembrerebbe una pazzia. però io non voglio spingerla a fare passi...che dovra comunque fare lei...a me psic/cons non sono serviti per il mio matrimonio (la ex mi ha semplicemente buttato fuori...era stufa dopo 15 anni). direi lo psic un p come il vicino di posto sconosciuto in treno...con cui poter parlare e sfogarsi. sia da soi...e poi vedranno se farlo in coppia. se loro riuscissero a ricostruire la loro relazione escludendomi ne prenderei atto...ma come potrebbero farlo...forse un miracolo?
> ma..tu dici...che non mi voglio bene...ma è vero che è il momento di guardare avanti che..dopo sei anni...una vita e relazione oggi vediamo come va e domani chissà ormai non la credo possibile


Lei si trova in una situazione molto dura. Fa bene a rivolgersi ad un professionista che l'aiuti a chiarirsi un po' le idee, speriamo trovi una persona in gamba. Il marito non condivide questa scelta perché probabilmente teme che per lei il chiarirsi le idee può significare lasciarlo, poi non gradirà che altri vengano a conoscenza dei fatti loro. La terapia di coppia non e' sempre possibile, dipende dalle risorse che ha la coppia.
Se tieni a lei puoi starle vicino in questo percorso che non si sa dove porterà. Lei ha capito che non potrà più essere come prima, il piede in due scarpe ora e' difficile tenerlo, forse e' giunto il momento per fare una scelta.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...il marito di lei da un mese ha scoperto tutto..il che sta rendendo le cose oltremodo difficili...lui le chiede di dimostrare che la nostra storia e' finita, di rinnegarmi come un autentico ***.., e di provare a ricomnciare tra loro solo sulla base di sua completa ed esauriente confessione di ogni dettaglio di questi sei anni. lei mi dice che non ce la fa piu' (di lui, immagino, e della situazione in generale...e di come si potra' sviluppare)...il marito di lei probabilmente nemmeno...ed io sono su una lama di rasoio...rinetro in italia tra una decina di giorni ed e' probabile che a breve ci sia uno showdown....perche' anch'io mi rendo conto che ormai inizio a spingerla perche' chiarisca la sua situazione. certo se in sei anni la situazione si e incasinata sempre di piu...questo mio pressing rischia di buttarmi fuori dal gioco...ma io ormai non riesco piu' come prima...e non vorrei nemmeno che lei lasciasse lui solo perche' ci sarei io...forse e' una mia misera intenzione di ridurre le mie responsabilita'..ma penso anche che se noi siamo durati sei anni...e' probabile che prima gia' le cose tra loro fossero un po' difficili. stanti le pretese di lui ora con la scoperta ed il tentativo di lei di destreggiarsi per riuscire a vederci chiaro (figli, soldi, lavoro, casa) immagino che qualcosa tra loro debba essere successo in quese settimane.e non credo che, se in effetti hanno avuto intimita', sia stato enormemente bello, pero', mentre prima era un tema che non intendevo toccare...ormai non riesco piu' a non pensarci...e non mi piace...nemmeno l'idea. certo..per il marito deve essere ancora peggio.


Che terribile deja-vu...

Ti porto la mia esperienza, anche se diversa in qualche punto.

Con mio marito andava male, molto male. Ho tradito e ha scoperto tutto. Dopo la scoperta è seguito un periodo devastante... lui che premeva per riprendersi la moglie in un modo che purtroppo ha peggiorato le cose.
Chiedeva apertura totale di telefono, mail, pensieri, mi impediva di vedermi con le amiche, aveva allontanato anche la mia famiglia. Chiedeva atti di pentimento e dovevo rinnegare quanto successo. Dovevo dichiarare o il mio eterno amore per lui e un atto di momentanea pazzia -ma l'amore non c'era più, quello il problema- o di essere sempre stata una stronza puttana approfittatrice ed egoista.
A casa, se mostravo un attimo di serenità scoppiava la crisi, perchè una lurida traditrice doveva mostrarsi sempre pentita e sofferente. Quando i sensi di colpa mi schiacciavano -perchè vedevo quanto soffriva, e sì, ero infinitamente pentita di avergli dato quel dolore- pretendeva amore e sesso, anche forzandomi. 
Un incubo.
Anche perchè io non mi sentivo assolutamente in grado di una "apertura totale", perchè in quell'apertura dovevano esserci anche tutte le mie insoddisfazioni e rancori e amarezze passati, ma era fuori discussione, perchè l'unico punto era che avevo tradito.
E mi trovavo a fronteggiare infinite discussioni in cui non c'era dialogo ma solo accuse e insulti da una parte, e una difesa senza speranza dall'altra, che mi hanno logorato fino a farmi crollare. E ora siamo separati -fortunatamente.

La tua amante non può accettare una apertura totale. Nel senso che non se la può permettere, non ne è capace adesso, scusami se mi permetto di credere di capire quello che sta passando, ma me la vedo, a cercare di "salvare" pezzetti della sua vita intima, tirata da una parte dalla sua consapevolezza di essersi comportata male -eufemismo- nei confronti del marito, e dall'altra dal desiderio di difendere te e voi.
In questa situazione, nessuna ricostruzione è possibile, e temo che se lei non se ne rende conto ne venga distrutta, come è successo a me.

Non credo che lei possa affrontare questo adesso, ma la cosa migliore sarebbe davvero che lei trovasse il coraggio di ammettere tutto, tutto. Le bugie inconfessate le pesano come un macigno credo, e le rendono ogni dialogo con il marito come una guerra, stressandola fino allo sfinimento.
Non credo che il marito potrebbe mai perdonarla, nè, scusa, ne vedo il motivo, dopo una storia di 6 anni e lei che, diciamolo, vorrebbe solo continuare come prima, col marito E te.

Credo che la cosa migliore che potrebbe fare per se stessa la tua amante, sarebbe riconoscere che il suo matrimonio a questo punto non è salvabile alle sue condizioni -nè probabilmente a qualunque condizione- e affrontare con coraggio una spiegazione col marito, senza nascondere le sue colpe e *quanto* sono grandi le sue colpe. Perchè il marito non si fermerà fino a che non saprà quale è la verità, e se lo merita di saperla, ed è pure meglio per la tua amante, piuttosto che essere triturata poco a poco.

I dettagli, quelli si sistemano un pò alla volta... appunto, figli casa soldi... sarà durissima, ma il peggio non è la separazione, il peggio è quando dici di voler salvare il matrimonio e credi di poterlo fare ma in realtà peggiori solo le cose e allunghi l'agonia.

In bocca al lupo... stalle vicina come puoi, siete stati insieme tanto tempo, non lasciarla sola adesso.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che terribile deja-vu...
> 
> Ti porto la mia esperienza, anche se diversa in qualche punto.
> 
> ...


Va ben che io fraintendo tutto e mi spiego sempre male...
Ma il mio concetto di apertura totale non è quello che hai descritto...
Il mio concetto di apertura è...
Ma cara fatti tutti gli amanti che ti pare
Basta che tu la dai a me eh?

Nel mio concetto si arriva finalmente a quell'amore in cui godi di tutte le cose che fanno felice una persona a prescindere...

Un conto è dirti...
Ah se tu sapessi come ho ciulato ieri alla faccia tua...
Un conto è dirti...
Sai ieri ho passato un bel pomeriggio con una bellissima persona no?

L'apertura totale di tuo marito...
Assomiglia a quella di Teheran...
Grande apertura verso le donne...
Abolita la lapidazione in caso di adulterio!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Se ti becco a fare la fintona...
Ti canfuto tutta...

Mai conosciuto in vita mia una persona come te...
Ossessionata dal non dar dispiacere agli altri...
Ma stai attenta perchè tu sai in che condizioni mi hai trovato...
In cui qualsiasi cosa dicessi o facessi era sempre sbagliato...allora ascolta sta canzoncina...
E vedi di non stare scialla che poi mi incazzo eh?

Guarda qua...
Ho fatto una telefonatina e mi hanno fatto giocare con Hubble...no?

[video=youtube;3ofeOuE4J20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ofeOuE4J20[/video]

Non discutere...
Quello che vedi è l'universo!
Senti l'universo è fatto come dico io...
Perchè io sono tuo marito!
Hai capito?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

*tutto---tutto?*

nausicaa...cavolo.deja ve vero e proprio..ma non sei tu..lei vero? telefono aperto, facebook aperto, email aperte, niente amici o amiche (dato che se loro fossero stati al corrente della nostra storia allora lui che figura farebbe?) rinnegamento della storia con me, richiesta di insulti verso di me da parte di lei...dato che lui ormai associa sempre il mio nome ad un insulto...non che non sia giustificato a farlo...ma davanti ai figli...?...insomma fine della sfera individuale 
ma ..ammettere tutto, tutto?..ad iniziare che non sono mesi ma anni che lei ha questa vita?..lui vuole tutti i dettagli...anche le posizioni dell'intimità...confessargli proprio tutto?...per aiutare lui...o per liberarsi lei dal peso?...lui sa...già abbastanza...perche' voler sapere ancor di pi'..che tanto serve solo a far star male la gente...? lei perche' confessare a lui...allora meglio ad un terzo (...non è cosi' che funziona bene la confessione motore della religione cattolica.?...chiedo xche non sono religioso).
insomma....concordo con te penso nel totale...io cerco di starle vicino...ma anche a me fa difficoltà...non sono un vero amico...chissà ora sarebbe meglio che lo fossi...dico "vero" amico...cioè "solo" amico...ma non riesco a scindere dal coinvolgimento insomma...emotivo, sentimentale, amoroso


Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che terribile deja-vu...
> 
> Ti porto la mia esperienza, anche se diversa in qualche punto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nausicaa...cavolo.deja ve vero e proprio..ma non sei tu..lei vero? telefono aperto, facebook aperto, email aperte, niente amici o amiche (dato che se loro fossero stati al corrente della nostra storia allora lui che figura farebbe?) rinnegamento della storia con me, richiesta di insulti verso di me da parte di lei...dato che lui ormai associa sempre il mio nome ad un insulto...non che non sia giustificato a farlo...ma davanti ai figli...?...insomma fine della sfera individuale
> ma ..ammettere tutto, tutto?..ad iniziare che non sono mesi ma anni che lei ha questa vita?..lui vuole tutti i dettagli...anche le posizioni dell'intimità...confessargli proprio tutto?...per aiutare lui...o per liberarsi lei dal peso?...lui sa...già abbastanza...perche' voler sapere ancor di pi'..che tanto serve solo a far star male la gente...? lei perche' confessare a lui...allora meglio ad un terzo (...non è cosi' che funziona bene la confessione motore della religione cattolica.?...chiedo xche non sono religioso).
> insomma....concordo con te penso nel totale...io cerco di starle vicino...ma anche a me fa difficoltà...non sono un vero amico...chissà ora sarebbe meglio che lo fossi...dico "vero" amico...cioè "solo" amico...ma non riesco a scindere dal coinvolgimento insomma...emotivo, sentimentale, amoroso


Lui sente che c'è qualcosa che gli sfugge -e infatti la tua amante continua a mentirgli- e cerca disperatamente di saperlo.
Per questo (oltre che per carattere) ha intrapreso una strada che è quella del controllo totale, che non può funzionare.
La tua amante non sa difendersi da questa strada, perchè sa di essere colpevole, perchè sa che non può dare a suo marito quello che lui vorrebbe, perchè sta cercando di difendere la sua vita privata, perchè sta cercando di difendere quelle bugie che ancora conserva.
E così per mostrare buona fede e pentimento e per guadagnare tempo in questo casino atroce, gli concederà di non uscire con le amiche, di raccontargli particolari intimi che la umilieranno e la faranno sentire una merda. Non può ragionare con lucidità, a parte per il casino in sè, per le bugie che cerca ancora di conservare.

Il loro matrimonio non credo si possa salvare. Lei non può dare a lui quello che lui vorrebbe ora. Ovvero tutto. A meno di non diventare un'altra persona magicamente. Perchè per dare a suo marito quello che lui vorrebbe, lei dovrebbe essere convinta fino al midollo di volere stare con lui, solo con lui, niente altro che con lui, ogni giorno, no, ogni istante della vita.
Non me la vedo.
Lei non racconta la verità perchè ha paura, ha paura delle conseguenze.
Ma le conseguenze ci saranno comunque.

Allora se lei se la sentisse, sì, credo che il meglio sarebbe dire proprio "non ti racconterò mai i dettagli, ma sì sono stata con questo uomo per tot tempo e per te provo questo e per lui quello."
E il matrimonio finirà.
Ma un matrimonio dove lei adesso l'unica cosa che vorrebbe è poter ritornare come prima, mentre lui le renderà la vita un inferno perchè lo sente che sua moglie non è sua moglie, che matrimonio è? Come si può sopravvivere a una cosa del genere?

Sarà comunque un casino. Ma togliersi le bugie dalle spalle potrebbe togliere un poco di peso dalle spalle della tua amante.
E poi, sinceramente, non credi che se lo meriti il marito? Di sapere cosa diavolo è successo al suo matrimonio, a sua moglie? 
Certo, la tua amante può decidere di raccontare una verità parziale. Una storia di mesi invece che di anni. Ma lui andrà a caccia della verità. 

No, in realtà non so che cosa le "convenga" fare. Vedo solo che, con tutta probabilità, il loro matrimonio si spezzerà, e più lei rimanda più sarà devastante per tutti.

Che tu le sia "amico" o amico vero... sinceramente, che cosa cambia? Le vuoi bene? La ami? Stai con lei. Non sarà un bel periodo, in ogni modo.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

*la verità*

beh..quando successe a me...con exmoglie (dopo15anni) ed anche prima (da ragazzi)...il solo trovare accenni a qualche storia parallela mi fu sufficiente x non voler saperne di più...già quello che sapevo era sufficiente per farmi capire di problemi tra noi. ma non cercai di andare a fondo...quante volte, come, se era meglio con l'altro o con me...di fatto era la mia relazione con l'altra persona che era andata a marcire..che fosse colpa esclusiva dell'altro non l'ho mai pensato...e saperne di più...cosa avrebbe aggiunto...se non pena e sofferenza per tutti. lui on vuole nemmeno che lei vada a parlare con un terzo..insomma...sono d'accordo che lui abbia tutti i diritti che vuole..ma perche' voler entrare in tutti i dettagli...per sperare di trovare un appiglio che dica...beh, forse qualcosa di salvabile c'è...? sapendo però che non sarà così...e' un pò come voler spalancare le porte dell'inferno e poi lamentarsi del calore..ma forse siamo tutti fatti diversi.
se lei mi dicesse...guarda, voglio cercare di rimettere a posto le cose con lui xche c'èancora qualcosa...penso che lo capirei e cercherei di sostenerla anche in questo..anche di sparire (..magari...potrei pensare a qualche ricatto...sparire con contropartita x il mio silenzio...quanto potrei valere...100euro..1,000?...macche' non dormirei la notte se facessi cose simili).e per lei,,mi pare che io ora sia da una parte un sostegno e dall'altra una minaccia ed una fatica.., lei ha un problema con lui, identificabile nella mia presenza, e potrebbe eliminare me cercando di risolvere il problema...per quanto secondo me folle, potrei capire che in questo periodo di estrema difficoltà potrebbe essere un tentativo di soluzione. beh, si la vorrei aiutare,,,e pendo anche se necessario contro i miei "interessi" o preferenze, mi spiace che lei stia soffrendo...e tutti in quella casa...anche perche' so come ci si puo sentire...non ho voluto restituire pan per focaccia a nessuno (anche perche' sarebbe traslare in modo folle). in questo senso leggo il tuo "stai con lei"...e si soffre certo, da tutte le parti...ed a volte penso che oltre all'amore che magari c'è (o c'era) tra loro in queste situazioni uno vede il PROPRIO mondo crollare, cosi facendo pero pensando che l'altra sia un accessorio del proprio mondo. Tragedie per amore, morire per amore, non è amore per l'altro...ma solo esagerato amore per se stessi  



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lui sente che c'è qualcosa che gli sfugge -e infatti la tua amante continua a mentirgli- e cerca disperatamente di saperlo.
> Per questo (oltre che per carattere) ha intrapreso una strada che è quella del controllo totale, che non può funzionare.
> La tua amante non sa difendersi da questa strada, perchè sa di essere colpevole, perchè sa che non può dare a suo marito quello che lui vorrebbe, perchè sta cercando di difendere la sua vita privata, perchè sta cercando di difendere quelle bugie che ancora conserva.
> E così per mostrare buona fede e pentimento e per guadagnare tempo in questo casino atroce, gli concederà di non uscire con le amiche, di raccontargli particolari intimi che la umilieranno e la faranno sentire una merda. Non può ragionare con lucidità, a parte per il casino in sè, per le bugie che cerca ancora di conservare.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

*non è e non sara' un bel periodo*

sai..se lei dicesse...sparisci che provo a ricostruire..io cosa potrei fare...soffrire..e poi piano piano la vita va avanti...ricomincerei ad avere relazioni sociali e poi chissà piano piano o anche improvvisamente mi potrei sentire meglio. non penso di poter avere per lei sentimenti tipo...mi ha ingannato per sei anni...dato che al momento topico io passo in seconda o terza fila..beh, si magari qualcosa di autostima..ma neanche tanto (o forse ce l'ho gia' talmente bassa...)...mi darebbe tristezza forse piu' sapere che lei accetti di rinserrarsi in una relazione che se riparte su queste condizioni la soffocherà ( e se invece riuscisse a ristabilire tutto..beh, meglio per lei e loro...io sarei stato anche in parte una parte positiva della loro storia).hai ragione che dettagli pratici (figli, casa, soldi...il mantra degli avvocati) si sistemano...non penso però che il pensare di risistemare il tutto per amore dei figli sia strada da percorrere..o il timore di perdere i figli...queste sono storie immaginarie che nella realtà hanno poco riscontro  (un po di esperienza ce l'ho...ed i figli per i loro genitori mantengono sempre legami speciali...anche in casi di violenza domestica...se vogliamo i figli saranno sempre li) a meno che i nostri fantasmi e le nostre immaginazioni non le rendano reali.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Febbraio 2012)

*eccomi di ritorno*

scusate se riprendo vecchio thread. rientrato in italia dopo tre settimane..lei mi dice che non potrà mai lasciare il marito per evitare i problemi della separazione ai figli. da come mi descrive lei la sua situazione, è pessima con il marito che dopo quasi tre mesi dalla scoperta della nostra storia la pressa rivangando continuamente l'enorme tradimento commesso. Cosi' mi descrive la sua situazione, con il risultato che noi ormai non ci vediamo praticamente piu' e nemmeno ci sentiamo spesso...e così..mi pare che il percorso di chiarezza avviato dopo la scoperta del marito valga sopratutto per me...non credo di sentirmela di continuare ad essere l'amante..sopratutto ora che il marito sa e che quindi le nostre frequentazioni si sono rarefatte. d'altronde l'unica mia possibile decisione da che e' cominciata questa storia (ed ancor di più con la scoperta) è sempre stata quella di salutare con un arrivederci e grazie...non e' facile...non mi fa star bene...ma non mi pare di avere grandi alternative


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusate se riprendo vecchio thread. rientrato in italia dopo tre settimane..lei mi dice che non potrà mai lasciare il marito per evitare i problemi della separazione ai figli. da come mi descrive lei la sua situazione, è pessima con il marito che dopo quasi tre mesi dalla scoperta della nostra storia la pressa rivangando continuamente l'enorme tradimento commesso. Cosi' mi descrive la sua situazione, con il risultato che noi ormai non ci vediamo praticamente piu' e nemmeno ci sentiamo spesso...e così..mi pare che il percorso di chiarezza avviato dopo la scoperta del marito valga sopratutto per me...non credo di sentirmela di continuare ad essere l'amante..sopratutto ora che il marito sa e che quindi le nostre frequentazioni si sono rarefatte. d'altronde l'unica mia possibile decisione da che e' cominciata questa storia (ed ancor di più con la scoperta) è sempre stata quella di salutare con un arrivederci e grazie...non e' facile...non mi fa star bene...ma non mi pare di avere grandi alternative


Si non le hai.
Quando si sono fatte le acque cattive...
Bisogna mollarsi.
E' finita.

Del resto una storia di amanti...
E' questa.

Mica si può sempre pretendere di sfasciare famiglie a nastro solo per storie di amanti eh?
Sarebbe un po' come se io pretendessi di dover svaligiare una banca solo perchè ho esigenza di possedere un bmw.

Hai avuto il meglio che potevi da questa situazione.

Di necessità si fa virtù.


----------

